# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  "Revolucioni vonuar" dhe Ahmet Krasniqi

## Brari

VRASJA E AHMET KRASNIQIT PATI PASOJA TË RËNDA PËR KOSOVËN DHE PËR SHQIPTARINË

 PSE DHE KUSH E VRAU AHMET KRASNIQIN ?


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Shkruan : Shefqet Jashari-STROFCI 

Njëra ndër periudhat më të vështira të popullit tonë, që i kalojë me pasoja shumë të rënda,  ishte periudha kur dy të tretat e Atdheut dhe më shumë  se gjysma e popullit shqiptar  ra nënë robërinë serbo-jugosllave-greke. 

Vështërësitë dhe pasojat u shumfishuan kur gjithë kombin tonë e përfshiu robëria sllavo -komuniste. Fara ruse e mbjellur me mjeshtri në të gjitha trojet tona nga emisarë të pansllavizmit rus, të maskuar me lëkurë të qengjit,  dhe ushqimi i gjeneratave të reja me egjrën komuniste, i sjelli kombit tonë tragjedinë më të rëndë gjatë gjithë historisë së tij. Kjo farë e djallit të mallkuar, nepërmjet  egjres komuniste bëri që ishte e mundur për ti keqpërdorë dhe për ti shkatrruar vlerat tona kombëtare, që u krijuan me shekuj nga populli ynë siç ishin: mikëpritja, bujaria, trimëria, solidariteti dhe Besa Shqiptare. 

Bajraktarët e farës ruse duke u mbështetur në tri shtylla të faqeve të zeza : në diktaturën e proletariatit, në luftën e klasave, në internacionalizmin proletar, dhe në ushqimin shpirtërorë të shumë gjeneratave me  egjrën komuniste, krijuan njeriun e ri, një krijesë hibride, gjysmë njeri- gjysmë robot. Ajo far krijese, nga përdorimi i egjrës komuniste si ushqim të  përditshëm shpirtëror, humbi aftësinë për të menduar dhe  për të gjykua. Zot nuk ka. Fjalë jep shumë por nuk i mban. Rrena, shpifja dhe krimi i flejnë në zemër. Për partinë dhe për kryepartiakun japin çdo gjë që kanë. 

Urdhërat për shpifje, kërrcnime dhe krime i kryjnë me përpikëri duke u mbështetur në parimin  se qëllimi i arsyeton mjetet.  Për ta  gënjeshtra, shpifja dhe  tradhtija janë vyrtyte.  Prijsit e tyre me gjkftoftësinë e një kasapi me përvojë të gjatë në profesion, ju japin  urdhëra bajraktarëve të farës ruse për të  vrarë me tradhti nacionalistë, veprimtarë të dalluar të çështjes kombëtare, kundërshtarë politikë, shpianikë dhe bashkëkombas,  kur nuk arrijtën ti bëjnë argatë të pa gojë, apo nuk arrijnë ti bëjnë të vdekur për së gjalli, që të mos u ndihet kund zëri,  nga dëshira e sëmuar  për tu bërë të parë, nga lakmia për të zënë pozita udhëheqëse, nga kajta për tu bërë pasanik duke plaçkitur pasuri të huj. 

Siç dihet fara ruse e ushqyer me egjrën komunistenë trojrt tona krijoi lugetër, vampir, njerëz zemërgurë, njerëz faqezi, dyftyrësh, që u vuan në shërbim të kryedjajve komunist të Beogradit, Moskëves, Pekinit dhe në kohën e fundit u vuan në shërbim të vampirëve  të Athinës dhe të kriminelëve të Beogradit me qëllim që ata të ju  ndihëmojnë të bëhën sundues të shqiptarëve. 

Këta të gjorë janë bërë dorë e zgjatur e të huajve kur po i detyrojnë  mjeranët zemër gurë,   për të ngritur dorë mbi burrat më të mirë të kombit. Dhe, a ka dëm më të madh për një popull, a ka fatkeqësi më të madhe për një komb, kur ai në momentet vendimtare të historisë së tij mbetet pa udhëheqje të aftë, mbetet pa dietarë dhe trima që do të dinin ti shfrytëzonin rrethanat e përshtatshme për realizimin e aspiratave të popullit të tij. 

Fatkeqësishtë, në gjitha periudhat e rëndësishme historike, kur çështja kombëtare mund të zgjidhej drejtë në dobi të interesave tona, agjenturat serbo-sllavo-greke kanë arrijtur ta bëjnë të pa aftë klasën tonë politike,   për të mos i  realizuar synimet shekullore të popullit tonë.  Ata i kanë përdorë të gjitha mjetet për ta bërë  parinë tonë  të vdekur për së gjalli, me shpifje të llojllojshme, apo dukee blerë  me pare.  

Ndërsa ata më të aftit,  Burrat e Mëdhenj të Kombit, që nuk arrijtën dot ti bëjnë të vdekur për së gjalli me kurrëfarë mënyre,  i vranë me dorën e tradhtarëve shqiptarë, që i përkisnin fundrinës së popullit tonë. Vrasja e Haxhi Zekës nga një dorë e zgjatur e Serbis u bë për shkak se ai ishte një atdhetar i kulluar,  strateg dhe largëpamës, që dinte se kush mund të bëhën aleatë të shqiptarëve.  

Vrasja e  Hasan Prishtinës, Luigj Gurakuqit dhe  Isa Boletinit u bë nga sigurimi i msheft i  Serbisë  me qëllim që shqiptarëve tua varrosin shpresen e çlirimit dhe bashkimit kombëtar.  Vrasja e Jusuf Gërvallës, njërit ndër udhëheqësit kryesor të Lëvizjes Nacional çlirimtare të Kosovës dhe Viseve tjera Shqiptare me atentatin e Shtutgardit, ku u vranë  edhe Bardhosh Gërvalla vëllau dhe bashkëveprimtari i tij i ngusht,  dhe Kadri Zeka, njëri ndër udhëheqësit e  OMLK-së, u bë nga UDB-ja e Beogradit dhe nga UDB-ja e Tiranës, me qëllim që të mos rritet dhe forcohej rrezistenca jonë kombëtare kundër robërisë serbo-jugosllave  në baza të shëndosha kombëtare, ashtu qysh e parashihnin udhëheqësit e  shquar të  LNÇKVSHJ, Metush Krasniqi dhe  Jusufi Gërvalla, por ajo të ndahet dhe të përçahet në baza ideologjike dhe regjionale, duke ditur se si e tillë ajo nuk do të ketë mundësi të ju nxirrte probleme ndërshtetërore. 

Vrasja e Ahmet Krasniqit pati dhe ende do të ketë pasoja të rënda për Kosovën dhe   për shqiptarinë. Me këtë vrasje armiqët tanë  shekullor dhe forcat kundrainstiticionale  të Kosovës, që me vetëdije dhe pavetëdije u bënë vegla në duar  të kriminelve të Beogradit, të pansllavistëve të Moskvës dhe të shovenistëve të Athinës,  kanë arrijtur shumë qëllime, por më  kryesorët ishin : 

1.U bë pengimi i bashkimit të faktorit ushtarak të Republikës së Kosovës. 

2.U bë i pamundshëm rritja dhe forcimi i FARK-ut, që u krijua në bazë të Marrëveshtjes së Osllos. 

3. U  pengua institicionalizimi dhe profesionalizimi i  UÇK-së, që ishin dy faktorët kryesor për formimin e një Ushtrie  Kombëtare të Republikës së Kosovës që shumë shpejtë do të shëndrrohej në Ushtri Kombëtare Shqiptare. 

4. Rriten  dhe thellohen  përçarjet  ndërnjerëzore dhe ndërshqiptare. 

5. Hapi rrugën e vrasjeve tjera politike të veprimtarëve të dalluar të çështjes kombëtare, veprimtaria e të cilëve shkonte në dëm të interesave serbo-greke dhe të kompllotistëve kokëkrisur të Kosovës. 

6. U bë i pamundshëm çlirimi i Kosovës dhe Viseve tjera shqiptare nga vet shqiptarët 

7. Si rrjedhim i të gjitha këtyre që u përmendën më lartë serbët arrijtën  shumë lehtë ta realizojë skenarin e tyre për pastrimin etnik të Kosovës, në saje edhe të ndihmës së madhe të forcave kundrainstiticionale të Kosovës,  dhe të spiujve dhe  vazalëve të tyre që   kanë zënë pozita udhëheqëse në  institicionet shtetrore të Shqipërisë. 

Populli ynë,  nga përvoja e tij e hidhur, e din se në vrasjen e Ahmet Krasniqit kanë gisht të hujtë, sikur që kanë pasur gishtë edhe në vrasjen e Burrave të Dheut, që punuan me përkushtim për interesa madhore kombëtare, por nuk e kanë plotësishtë të qartë pse në vrasjen e tij muarrën pjesë një numër i madh i personaliteteve publike, që patën dhe kanë pozita udhëheqëse në subjektet politike dhe shtetërore të Republikës së Kosovës, gjegjësishtë të Kosovës. Për ti pasur të qarta shkaqet e verasjes së Ahmet Krasniqut, duhet pasur të  qartë situatën politike që mberetnonte në gjithë hapsirën tonë kombëtare : ndasitë, përçarjrt dhe grupimet dhe aleansat politike që bëheshin dhe çbëheshin për qëllime karrjeriste. 

Kështu klasa politike e Kosovës pas të ashtuquajturut revolucion i  vonuar demokratiki Shqipërisë  ishte i rreshtuar  në katër  grupime. 

Grupimin e parë e drejtonte kryepehlivani i Nanosit Xh.Halit, përgjegjës  i Sektorit të Rëndësisë së Veçantë dhe  antarë i Kryesisë së LPK-së,  me këshilltarët që i kishte në SHIK-un e Shqipërisë,( njëri ndër kryesorët ishte Shaban Braha). Ai me A.Sylën bëri  përvehtësimin e njësive guerile të Republikës së Kosovës me mjetet e marjes së kalas nga mbrenda dhe kështu arrijti të manipulojë në shumë drejtime me SHP të UÇK-së, që e përbënin argatët e tij më të besueshëm. 

Grupimin e dytë e drejtonte R.Qosja që i kishte futur nën këmbë klanet  e  H. Hysenit dhe të  B. Kosumit. Ky grupim në saje të ndihmës së  A.. Sylës,  Nanosit, Mejdanit dhe Klosit u bë artak me grupimin e Xh.Halitit për të manipuluar me SHP të UÇK-së, që përbëhej nga argatë të Xh.Halitit dhe argatë të R.Qosjes. Me çlirimin e Kosovës nga NATO-ja dy palët e ndanë pushtetin duke formuar të ashtuquajturën  Qeverinë  e Thaçit. 

Grupimi i tretë e drejtonte B.Bukoshi i cili në fillim të viteve 1990-tave ishte me forcat institicionale të Republikës së Kosovës, pastaj bëhet i pavarur, dhe kur duhej me të gjitha forcat ti ndihmonte forcat institicionale, bëhet me  Qosjen. Me këtë grupim bëjnë aleancë të mësheftë klani i H.Hysenit, që kishte pozita udhëheqëse në LDK-në, disa komisione të  Tre përçindshit, klani i  Ibrahim Kelmendit i cili përpos që e kishte nën kontroll kryesinë e LPK-së, i kikishte nën urdhërat e tij edhe një grup ushtarakësh  që i kishte dërguar në Ministrinë e Mbrojtjes dhe në SHP të FARK-ut me detyra speciale për ta penguar kërë subjektë ushtarak të Republikës së Kosovës, në mesin e të cilëve ishin : Xhafer Jashari, Halil Bicaj, Fadil Demiri etj. 

Grupimin e katërt  e përbënin forcat institicionale të Republikës së Kosovës,( LDK-ja NDSH-ja, PSHDK-ja, PLK-ja, PSDK-ja)  nën udhëheqjen e kryetarit të Republikës së Kosovës dhe kryetarit të LDK-së Dr.Ibrahim Rugovës dhe veprimtarëve tjerë të subjekteve politike që i përkisnin këtij grupimi.( Mark Krasniqi, Rexhep Avdullahu, Xhergj Dedaj, Kaqusha Jashari etj). 

Ky grupim politik organizoi dy herë zgjedhje nacionale të pavarura nga Beogradi, krijoi institicione shtetrore në bazë të votës së lirë të popullit dhe  i vuari bazat e shtetësisë së Republikës së Kosovës, bëri ndërkombëtarizimine e çështjes së Kosovës, krijoi miq dhe aleatë në të gjitha anët e botës, krijoi lidhje komunikimi me shtetet e Bashkësisë Evropiane dhe në veçanti krijoi lidhje bashkëpunimi me SHBA-të, krijuan njësitë e para guerile dhe bënë përgaditjet e nevojshme për fillimin e luftës çlirimtare. 

Pse nuk filloi lufta në Kosovë për shkatrrimin e Jugosllavisë, që do të kishte pasoja shumë të rënda për Kosovën dhe kombin shqiptar, marita kryesore u takon diplomatëve të shquar të SHBA-ve që ishin miqë të kombit tonë, që  kërkuan nga Ibrahim Rugova dhe Salih Berisha që të mos e fillojnë luftën me Jugosllavinë  deri sa tu vie shteku. Këto subjekte politike e kanë përkrahur luftën çlirimtare me mjete materjale, ndërsa pjesa dërmuese e ushtarëve të UÇK-së  i përkiste antarësisë së gjërë të  këtyre partive.  

Fatkeqësishë njësitë guerile u përvehtësuan nga LPK-ja me fajin e Qeverisë së Kosovës, në veçanti të kryeministrit Bukoshi,  pasi që nuk u përkrahën me mjet finansiare. Riformimi i Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes të Republikës së Kosovës në mars të 1998 krijoj kushtet për  institicionalizimin dhe  profesionalizimin e Luftës çlirimtare, por spiujtë serbo-sllavo-grek arrijtën ta bindin pararojen staliniste të LPK-së për ti krijuar kushtet e fillimit të  luftën frontale para kohe me Serbinë, dhe shkeljen e Marrërveshtjes së Osllos për të penguar forcimin e FARK-ut.  

Siç dihet, lufta për pushtet, i futi në shamakun e tradhtisë kombëtare forcat kundrainstiticionale,  kur në vend se të kontribojnë në bashkimin e të gjitha forcave politike dhe ushtarake të Republikës së Kosovës, për realizimin e synimeve tona kombëtare, ato tërë veprimtarinë e tyre e drejtuan në luftë kundër institicioneve shtetërore të Republikës së Kosovës dhe subjekteve politike që i krijuan ato institicione.   

Duhet cekur se subjektet politike  dhe  klanet e individëve që i përbënin forcat kundrainstiticionale, edhe pse kishin mosmsrrëveshtje të thella në mes tyre për shumë çështje, në lidhje me luftën dhe ndarjen e pushtetit, ato kur ishte çështje e luftimit të forcave institicionale ishin sëbashku në të gjitha veprimet e tyre mafioze dhe kriminale. Por kur ishte në pyetje ndarja e pozitave udhëheqëse dhe marrja e pushtetit u treguan të pamshirëshëm  ndaj njëri tjetrit. 

Bëheshin dhe çbëheshin lloj-lloj aleancash jo parimore në mes individëve dhe klaneve me ndikim që e përbënin  LPK-në dhe LBDK-në. Në këso aleancash prin Grupimi i dytë që udhëheqej nga  R.Qosja. Ky grupim politik  edhe pse  ishite në aleancë të haptë me klanin e Xh.Halit,  lidhi aleancë të mësheftë me Qeverinë e Bukoshit ku   bënte pjesë edhe klani i Ibrahim Kelmendi, që kishin për qëllim për të  ndarë në mes tyre pushtetin e Kosovës, ndërsa Xh.Halitin & Kompani ta  lanë me gishta në gojë por siq dihet ajo nuk ndodhi sepse në komplote dhe ndërskamsa ishte më i zoti Xh.Haliti, por  dhe kishte përkrahjen e Nanosit, Mejdanit, Klosit. 

Të gjithë ata që i kanë përcjellur rrjedhat e ngjarrjeve në Kosovë, Shqipëri dhe në botë, gjatë dhjetvjetshit të fundit të shekullit 20,  dhe e kanë lexuar feltonin timPse jemi kështu siç jemi të botuar në Bota sotmë 21 maj- 19 qershor 2001 e kanë të qartë pse dhe kush e  vrau Ahmet Krasniqin. Në këtë shkrim nuk mund ti përsërisim gjërat që janë  thënë në atë felton, por dua ta përsërisë një fakt se të gjitha të ligat dhe tragjeditë  që e gjetën Shqipërinë dhe Kosovën në vitet e fundit të shekullit 20, janë pasojë e Marrëveshtjes  së Zyrihut, që është lidhur  në pranverë të 1993 në mes  PSSH dhe LPK-së. Prandaj edhe vrasjet politike që u bënë dhe po bëhën në Kosovë dhe Shqipëri janë pasojë e asaj marrëveshtjeje. 

Siç dihet ajo marrëveshtje i detyronte të dy palët ta ndihmojnë njëra tjetren për të ardhur në pushtet në të dy anët e kufurit, duke i përdorë të gjitha mjetet e lejueshme dhe të pa lejueshme.  Stalinistët e Shqipërisë duhej ta rrxonin nga pushteti Salih Berishën, ndërsa stalinistët dhe kuqaloshët e Kosovës duhet ta largojnë nga skena politike Ibrahim Rugovën dhe ta shkatrronin LDK-në. Këto synime nënshkruesit e marrëveshtjes së Zyrihut mendonin ti realizonin në rend të parë  duke u mbështetur në  parimin se qëllimi i arsyeton mjetet, prandaj edhe vuan kontakte me fqinjët tanë për të kërkuar ndihmen e tyre. 

Në bazë të asaj Marëveshtjeje është përgaditur i ashtuquajturi revolucioni i vonuar  demokratik i Shqipërisë dhe të gjitha të zezat që e gjetën Shqipërinë janë pasojë e asaj Marrëveshtjeje. Kuptohet që edhe Kosovës i erdhën shumë të liga nga ajo marrëveshtjeje,  duke filluar nga tentimi për shkatrrimin e LDK-së në Kuvendin e saj të Tretë, mosnjohja e zgjedhjeve të dyta parlamentare, mosnjohja e institicioneve shtetërore të dala nga zgjedhjet parlamentare, që u bënë në Kosovë pa kontrollin e Beogradit, përvehtësimi i njësive guerile të Republikës së Kosovës me mjetet e marjes së kalasë nga mbrenda, pengimi i formimit të Qeverisë së Kosovës nga të gjitha forcat politike dhe ushtarake, që e kërkonin diplomatët e shquar të SHBA-ve ; pengimi dhe mos lejimi i bashkimit të forcave ushtarake në një subjekt të vetëm komandues, në FARK ; krijimi i Qendrës për përpilimin e listave të zeza për lëshimin e vendimeve për shpifje, kërrcnime dhe për  vrasjen e veprimtarëve të dalluar të çështjes kombëtare, që nuk pranonin të bëhën argat të pagojë të tyre ; vrasjet politike që u bënë para lufte, gjat lufte dhe pas luftës ; formimi i Qeverisë së Thaçit në Tiranë ; krijimi i mafisë së kuqe pas çlirimit të Kosovës ;  krijimi i kushteve për  enklavizimin e disa teritoreve të Kosovës ; tentimi për destabilizimin e Kosovës dhe të Ballkanit  ishin fryte të Marrëveshtjes së Zyrihut, etj. 

 KUR DHE SI FILLUAN  KOMPLOTET KUNDËR AHMET KRASNIQIT 

Rikrijimi i Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes të Republikës së Kosovës në marsin e 1998, edhe pse me vonesë të madhe, krijoi bazën e një organizimi institicional të luftës çlirimtare të popullit tonë që ishte nënë robërinë  serbo-jugosllave. Ardhja në krye të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes të një atdhetari, që rrjedhte nga një familje me tradita të larta të  atdhedashurisë dhe të trimërisë, të kolonel Ahmet Krasniqit, njërit ndër ushtarakët shqiptarë me përgaditje  të lartë profesionale, që i kishte të kryera dy akademi ushtarake : Akademinë Ushtarake të  Ushtrisë Tokësore dhe Akademinë Komanduese të Shtabit të Ushtrisë Tokësore, bëri që të alarmohën armiqët tanë shekullor nga droja se krijimi i Forcave të Armatosura të Republikës së Kosovës, për të cilat punonte me përkushtim Ahmet Krasniqi, do tua prishnin planet dhe skenaret që i kishin thurë për zgjedhjen e çështjes shqiptare siq ua donte interesi i tyre kombëtar. 

Edhe forcave kundrainstiticionale të Kosovës, që me vetëdie apo pa vetëdie ishin vu në shërbim të çakajve të Ballkanit, nuk ju shkonte në interes krijimi i Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes, dhe i FARK-ut, prandaj i vuan në veprim të gjitha mjetet për ta penguar  krijimin e një Ushtrie Kombëtare të institicionalizuar dhe të profesionalizuar, për të cilën punonte Ahmet Krasniqi,  nga friga se do të vinin në pushtet forcat institicionale,  ndërsa Marrëveshtja e Zyrihut nuk do të realizohej. 

Ahmet Krasniqi bëri përpjekje të mëdha për bashkimin e faktorit politik dhe ushtarak të Republikës së Kosovës, që ishte kushti i parë për të ju kundërvy me sukses maqinerisë ushtarake të Serbisë, në realizimin e aspiratave të saja antishqiptare. Bashkimi i Grupit ushtarak të Deçanit me Ministrinë e Mbrojtjes i parapriu takimit të Osllos që u mbajt në maj të 1998  në mes përfaqësuesëve të UÇK-së dhe përfaqësuesëve të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes në krye me Adem Demaçin dhe Ahmet Krasniqin, që solli marrëveshtjen për formimin e Forcave të  Armatosura të Republikës së Kosovës (FARK). Sipas marrëveshtjes, FARK-u do të komandohët nga Shtabi i Përgjithshëm, ndërsa Komandant Shtabi u caktua Ahmet Krasniqi. Ajo marrëveshtje ia mundësoi Ahmet Krasniqit dhe Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes formimin e  Pjesës së  SHP të FARK-ut në Tiranë, siç e parashihte Marrëveshtja e Osllos. 

Formimi i Pjesës së SHP të FARK-ut në Tiranë ;   formimi i qendrave për  stërvitjen dhe  përgaditjen e ushtarëve dhe të kuadrit ushtarak në afërsitë kufirit Shqipëri-Kosovë ; dërgimi i ushtarakëve në Kosovë për forcimin e njësive të UÇK-së ;  trajnimi i ushtarakëve për komandantë të brigadave (në Bosne dhe Hercogovinë) ; arrijtja e marrëveshtjeve ushtarake me kreun ushtarak të Kroacisë, të Bosnjes dhe  Hercegovinës dhe të disa shteteve mislimane  për ndihmë ushtarake dhe teknike, ku një pjesë e atyre marrëveshtjeve filluan edhe të realizohën ; formimi i Brigadës 134 dhe bërrthamave të  brigadave 131 dhe 133, dhe dërgimi i tyre në frontin e luftës në Kosovë, krijimi bataljanit Diverzanto Vëzhgues edhe i disa brigadave tjera siç ishte Brigada Skënderbeu, brigadat 141, 142, 132  që bëheshin gati të hynin në frontin e luftës në Kosovë dhe sukseset që i arrijti komandant Tahir Zemaj me 22 ushtarakë që e shoqëronin, dhe disa të tjerëve që ju bashkangjitën në Kosovë, kur e krijuan Shtabin e Zonës së Tretë Operative të Rrafshit të Dukagjinit sëbashku me kuadrin komandues të forcave teritoriale të komanduara nga Ramush Hajradinaj,  dhe pastaj suksesi i FARK-ut në Betejën e Logjës, etj. Këto suksese të Ahmet Krasniqit dhe SHP të FARK-ut, që u krynë mberenda një kohe të shkurtër, i vuan në veprim  qendrat e agjenturave serbo-sllavo-greke në Shqipëri dhe në Kosovë, dhe forcat kundrainstiticionale të Kosovës për ta penguar Ahmet Krasniqi me SHP të FARK-ut, në veprimet e tyre që kishin për qëllim forcimin dhe konsolidimin e FARK-ut. 

(-3.)Ngjarrjet e mëvonshme, që ndodhën në Pjesën e  SHP të FARK-ut në Shqipëri, në diasporë, dhe Kosovë, tregojnë se në  pengimin dhe eliminimin fizik të Ahmet Krasniqit përpos  qarqeve  më të larta politiko-ushtarake  të Beogradit, Athinës, dhe Tiranës vazale, janë marrë edhe krerët e forcave kundrainstiticionale të Republikës së  Kosovës. Ti shiqojmë faktet : 

1.Siç dihet, kur Ahmet Krasniqi ndodhej në garnizonin e FARK-ut në Papaj afër kufirit Shqipëri-Kosovë në qershor të vitit 1998, dhe i bënte përgaditjet e fundit për dërgimin e brigadave të para operative të UÇK-së për në Kosovë, pat ardhur një zyrtarë i komesariatit të Policisë së qytetit Baram Curri për tia përcjellë vendimin e Fatos Nanosit se Garnizonin e FARK-ut në Papaj dhe Qendrën për Regrutim, Stërvitje dhe Përgaditjen e Kuadrit Ushtarak në Vuqidol duhet sa më parë të mbyllën. 

2. Dy ditë më vonë kur Ahmet Krasniqi këthehet për Tiranë  Sigurimi i msheft i Shqipërisë  ia përgaditi atij një pritë. U sulmua me armë zjarri, por fatmirësishtë askush nuk pësoi nga ai sulmm i papritur. Plaçkitet kombi i SHP të FARK-ut, me gjithë dokumentacionin  e  brigadave që murën Urdhërin Luftarak nga Ahmet Krasniqi për të hyrë në Kosovë. Me këtë akt terrorist të  agjenturave  serbo-sllavo-greke, që kishin depërtuar në SHIK-un e Shqipërisë, ia bënë me dije Ahmet Krasniqit dhe bashkëpunëtorëve të tij të ngushtë se do të vriten  po qe se punojnë me përkushtim për forcimin e Ushtrisë Kombëtare të Kosovës -FARK-ut. 

3.Agjentura serbe në Dizendorf të Gjermonisë organizoi një takim me një numër ushtarakësh shqiptarë në krye me Xhafetr Jasharin dhe Halil Bicën për të nënshkruar peticione, me kërkesen për  ndërrimin e Ahmet Krasniqit nga posti i Krysit të Detyrës së Ministrit të Mbrojtjes të Republikës së Kosovës. Vetë fakti se peticioni i është dërguar  Qeverisë së Bukoshit për ndrrimin e Ahmet Krasniqit, kur ai në bazë të Marrëveshtjes së Osllos ia vuri  themelet Ushtrisë Kombëtare të Republikës së Kosovës,  me krijimin e  Pjesës së  SHP të FARK-ut në Tiranë, dhe në Kosovë i futi njësitë e para operative të UÇK-së nën komandën e Tahir Zemës, tregon se agjenturat serbo-sllavo-greke kishin ndikim në të gjitha strukturat udhëheqëse të shqiptarëve dhe se kishin mundësi të  pengonin çdo veprimtari të mbarë që shkonte kundër interesave serbo-sllavo-greke. 

Prandaj, nuk është vështirë për të kuptuar se për hesap të kujë kërkohej dorëheqja e Ahmet Krasniqit, nga një grup ushtarakësh që i drejtonte I.Kelmendi. Forcat kundrainstiticionale me vetëdije apo  pa vetëdije qonin ujë në mullinin e serbit kur nuk pranonin bashkimin e faktorit politik dhe ushtarak të Republikës së Kosovës, për të cilin luftonte me mish dhe me shpirtë Ahmet Krasniqi dhe  shumë burra të fortë të Atdheut, diplomatët e shquar të SHBA-ve  dhe miqtë e nderuar të kombit tonë. Prandaj është plotësishtë e kuptueshme pse pengohej Ahmet Kraniqit nga agjenturat serbo-ruso-greke, nga pehlivanart e Nanosit, nga bajraktarët e farës ruse si dhe nga  argatët e Qosjes dhe rrogtarët e Xh.Halitit &Ibrahim Kelmendit. 

4.Në Shqipëri dhe në diasporën shqiptare pehlivanat e Nanosit dhe bajraktarët e farës ruse filluan një fushatë të gjërë shpifjesh të liga  kundër Dr.Ibrahim Rugovës, kolonel Ahmet Krasniqit, ushtarakut madhor Tahir Zemës dhe FARK-ut, gojarisht dhe nepërmjet gazetës së tyre poçavër Zëri i Kosovës. Ahmet Krasniqi dhe Tahir Zemaj shpifën dhe akuzohën se në marrëveshtje me Jugosllavinë e mbeturkanë krijuar forca paralele me ato të UÇK-së,  qëllimi i të cilëve është që sëbashku me APJtë bëjnë shkatrrimin e UÇK-së me një sulm të përbashkët. 

Nga ushtarakët e Kosovës askush nuk e mbrojti Ahmet Krasniqin dhe Tahir Zemën nga shpifjet kaq të ulta, përpos njërit ushtarak i cili e bëri shkrimin por u pengua nga kompetentët ku ai punonte për ta botuar atë punim në ndonjë gazetë apo revisë shqiptare që botoheshin në Kosovë apo në diasporë. Ndërsa Bukoshi akuzohet nga klani i Emrush Xhemajli & Gafurr Elshanit se nuk po e ndihëmon UÇK-në me as një metelik nga  Fondi i Qeverisë së Kosovës, edhe pse Bukoshi ju kishte dhënë tëhpolla gjatë vitit 1996 në emër të UÇK-së, edhe pse me pëlqimin e Bukoshit Ministria e Mbrojtjes nga fondi i saj ia  kishte dhënë afër 8 miljan DM përfaqësuesëve të UÇK-së në periudhën prill-gusht 1998. Forcat kundrainstiticionale të Kosovës dhe spiujtë serb mundoheshin tia përgadisin një kurthë të rrezikshme Republikës së Kosovës kur bënin shantazhe ndaj Kryetarit  të saj Dr.Ibrahim Rugovës, për ti pranuar grupet ushtarake(UÇK-në), që i  kishin përvehtësuar me anë të komploteve,  si Ushtri të Rregullt të Republikës së Kosovës. 

Rugova kishte informata të mjaftueshme për nivelin e organizimit të  njësive guerile, prandaj e dinte se do të ishte fatale për Republikën e Kosovës të pranohën ato si Ushtri e Republikës së Kosovës.   Ai e pat përkrahur Analizën Ushtarake të kolonel Ahmet Krasniqit që i është dërguar atij, Bukoshit dhe S.Berishës në janar të vitit 1997, dhe më vonë e pat përkrahur edhe Marrëveshtjen e Osllos, që parashihte formimin e FARK-ut. Dhe me siguri po të mos ishte shkelur marrëveshtja e Osllos,  dhe të ishte bashkuar faktori politik dhe ushtarak i Republikës  së Kosovës, Rugova do ta pranonte të bëhej Komandant Suprem i FARK-un, kuptohet kur do të aftësohej për të kryr operacione operative, ashtu siç planifikonte Ahmet Krasniqi,   me analizizën e tij ushtarake të shkruar më 1996 ( është  botuar në Bota sot më 19 qershor - 4 korrik 2001  më titull :Vlerësim i situatës ushtarake në Republikën e Kosovës janar 1997). 

Fatkeqësisht Marrëveshtja e Osllos u shkel  nga forcat kundrainstiticionale të Republikës së Kosovës ; UÇK-ja nuk u institicionalizua por u përvehtësua nga LPK-ja dhe LBDK-ja, prandaj     zotëri Rugova nuk ra në grackën që ia kishin përgaditur kokëkrisurit shqiptarë dhe armiqët tanë, për të  rrahur  gjoks se UÇK-ja është Ushtria e Republikës së Kosovës, dhe, se ai është Komandant Suprem i saj, kur e dinte se UÇK-ja me organizimin që e kishte nuk ishte e zonja ti qëndronte sulmeve të ushtrisë serbe. Dhe çfarë tragjedie do ta gjente kombin tonë, po sikur Kryetari i Republikës së Kosovës Dr.Ibrahim Rugova do ta pranonte UÇK-në për Ushtri të Republikës së Kosovës,  kur në fakt ajo ishte ushtri e Xh.Halitit dhe e R.Qosjes,( pas shkeljes së  Marrëveshtjes së  Osllos). 

Siç dihet pas dështimit të përpjekjeve amerikane dhe të Parlamentit të Kosovës,  për formimin e një Qeverie të përbashkët prej të gjitha forcave  politike dhe ushtarak të Republikës së Kosovës (korrik -gusht 1998,  forcat serbe fituan dritën e gjelbërtë nga faktori ndërkombëtarë për fillimin e ofanzivës kundër UÇK-së. Nga kjo ofanzivë njësitë e UÇK-së nuk patën sukses ti përballojnë makinerisë ushtarake të okupatorit, që kishte armatim të rënd dhe u detyruan për tu larguar për në  Shqipëri,  jo vetëm shumica e popullësisë të komunës së Deçanit por edhe komandantët dhe ushtarët e UÇK-së. Edhe në Drenicë dhe gjetiu njësitë e UÇK-së u detyruan ta lëshojnëteritorin e çliruarpasi që ishte e pamundur të mbrohen nga tenkat dhe njësitë e blinduara serbe me pushë gjysmautomatike 10-she,  dhe kallashnikovë. 

Fillimi i shtatorit të vitit 1998 ua bëri me dije argatëve të XH.Halitit dhe rrogtarëve të R.Qosjes që e përbënin SHP të UÇK-së se nuk e kishin çliruar as një kilometër të teritorit të Kosovës, por Serbia për qëllime stratrgjike i kishte lënë të bëjnë parada dhe të rrafin gjoks se e kanë çliruar 60% të teritorit të Kosovës,  për të fituar të drejten të bënte pastrimin etnik të Kosovës me preteks se po e ndjek UÇK-në. 

Vetëm të marrët, analfabetët politik dhe tradhtarët e kombit edhe sot shpifin shpifje debile, kur e akuzojnë Rugovën se nuk e ka njohur UÇK-në për ushtri të Kosovës, dhe nuk e dijnë apo nuk don ta dijnë se po të kishte rrafur gjoks Rugova se UÇK-ja është Ushtri e Republikës së Kosovës dhe se ai është Komandant Suprem i saj, me humbjen e teritoreve të lira që i kishte çliruar UÇK-ja, Republika e Kosovës dhe Kryetari i saj do të detyroheshin ti fillonin bisedimet për paqe me Serbinë-Jugosllavinë. Dhe sipas rregullave ndërkombëtare, kur dy ushtri të dy shteteve luftojnë në mes tyre dhe lufta përfundon,  organizohen bisedat për paqë. Në tavolinën e bisedimeve fituesi gjithmon i parashtron kushte hupsit, dhe në rastin e Kosovës, pala serbe si fituese e luftës, do ti parashtronte kushte delegacionit të Republikës së Kosovës për paqe. 

Akademia e Shkencave  Serbe e kishte përgaditur planin për ndarjen e Kosovës dhe e kishte publikuar ende pa filluar lufta. Ja pra çfar humnere ia përgaditën Kosovës forcat kundrainstiticionale. Po Rugova tregoi zgjuarësi dhe largëpamësi kur për UÇK-në dha deklarata diplomatike dhe reale, se janë fshatarë që po e mbrojnë pragun e shtëpisë dhe nderin e familjes, dhe gjithnjë  kërkonte angazhimin e forcve të  NATO-s,  për një fazë kalimtare deri sa Kosovës ti  njihet subjektiviterti ndërkombëtar, pasi që e njihte shumë mirë  situatën   politike, ushtarake dhe ekonomike të Shqipërisë, Kosovës dhe Viseve tjera shqiptare,  që shkonte më tepër në favor të çakajve të Ballkanit se sa të shqiptarëve. Pra politika e urtë dhe e zgjuar e kryetarit të Republikërs së Kosovës Dr. Ibrahim Rugovës sjelli intervenimin e SHBA-ve dhe aleatëve të saj ushtarakisht në Kosovë për ti djegur planet dhe skenaret serbo-ruso-greke që i kishin thurë kundër Kosovës dhe kombit shqiptar. 

-----(4)5. Edhe në Kosovë  të njëjtat shpifje i bënte gazeta e studentëve kuqalosh Bota e re,  emisarët e LPK-së dhe një numër i vogël i  ekstremistëve kokëkrisur  të LKÇK-së,  që e kishin shpallur veten komandantë të njësive të UÇK-së. 

6. Pas sukseseve të  e rëndësishme të  Ahmet Krasniqit dhe ushtarakëve të FARK-ut në krye me Tahir Zemën, që i treguan në frontin e luftës në Kosovë, veçmas pas fitorës së Betejës së Logjës, dhe sidomos pas realizimit të  Marrëveshtjes së Osllos edhe në teren, kur Tahir Zemaj dhe Ramush Hajradinaj me bashkëpunëtorët e tyre në Propoçan krijuan Shtabin e Zonës së Tretë Operative të Rrafshit të Dukagjinit,  alarmohet Drejtoria Politike e UÇK-së, në krye me Hashim Thaçin, dhe shumë shpejtë e shkatrruan atë organizim të mbarë, duke e bindur Ramush Hajradinajn të pendohet që kishte marr pjesë në krijimin e Shtabit sëbashku me Tahir Zemën, dhe ti hajë fjalët e dhëna me rastin e formimit të Shtabit se edhe si ushtarë do ti kryej detyrat që do tia caktonte Tahir Zemaj. 

7.Argatët e Xh.Halitit në krye me H. Thaçin pasi e shkatrruan Shtabin e Zonës së Tretë Operative të Rrafshit të Dugagjinit dhe krijuan armiqësi në mes Tahir Zemës dhe Ramush Hajradinajt, kërkuan takim në Tiranë me Bujar Bukoshin dhe Ahmet Krasniqin. Takimi zgjati disa ditë me ndërprerje , dhe si përfundim i atyre bisedimeve Bukoshi dual me një komunikatë se Qeveria e Kosovës nuk e ka krijuar FARK-un dhe se përpos UÇK-së nuk ka kurrfarë forcash tjera ushtarake. 

Me këtë deklaratë  Ahmet Krasniqit ju bë tradhtia e parë publike nga Kryeministri i Kosovës Bujar Bukoshi, i cili në vend se ta njoftonte opinionin për Marrëveshtjen e Osllos apo ta lejonte Ahmet Krasniqin të flas për atë marrëveshtje,  pasi që u pa se Marëveshtja u shkel nga forcat kundrainstiticionale, dhe se nuk kishte pse ta ruante më si sekret ushtarak,  ai krijoi huti dhe përçarje edhe në forcat e shëndosha kombëtare,  të cilat ishin në dijuni të arrijtjes së marëveshtjes së Osllos në mes Ahmet Krasniqit dhe Adem Demaçit,  që parashihte që dy subjektet ushtarake : UÇK-ja dhe Ministria e Mbrojtjes do ti formojnë Forcat e Armatosura të Republikës së Kosovës(FARK-un) që do të përbëheshin nga UÇK-ja (njësi operative të FARK-ut), Aviacioni Luftarak, Mbrojtja Teritoriale, dhe njësitë e Ministrisë së Mbrendshme. 

8.Edhe  LPK-ja, ( të dya klanet : klani i  Xh.Halitit edhe klani i I.Kelmendit) e penguan punën e SHP të FARK-ut në Shqipëri nepërmjet emisarëve të tyre, duke ju krijuar probleme të mëdha eprorëve të FARK-ut, që merreshin me logjistikë në Shqipëri, nepërmjet Polisisë rrugore dhe Policisë  Finansiare, duke ua plaçkitur armatimin që e blenin në Shqipëri, apo e sillshin nga jashtë. Shpeshëherë burgoseshin eprorët ushtarak, rojet e Ministrisë dhe  shoferët e kamionëve, që banin armë për FARK-un. 

9.Edhe forcat kundrainstiticionale të Kosovës në krye me Qosjen muarën detyra konkrete për pengimin e Ahmet Krasniqit dhe FARK-ut. H. Hyseni luajti rrolin e falltorit kur dual jashtë Kosovës me qëllim të bashkimit në veprim të të gjitha klaneve dhe individëve me ndikim që i përbënin forcat kundrainstiticionale, për pengimin dhe eliminimin e Ahmet Krasniqit nga skena politike dhe ushtarake të  Kosovës.  

10.Ndërsa Gani Syla, njëri ndër argatët më të besueshëm të H.Hysenit,   dhe Shaip Bilalli ish  udhëheqës i Partisë së Prosperitetit të  Maqedonisë,  ia përgaditën një kurthë të rrezikshme Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes, kur luajtën lojën e ndërmjetësit në mes Ministrisë dhe tre tregëtarëve me nënshtetësi turke, për lidhjen e një marrëveshtjeje për blerjen e armatimit moderrn për njësitë operative të UÇK-së, në një vleftë prej 49 miljan DM. 

Tregtarët e muarën një kopare prej 8 miljan e 700 mij DM. Sipas marrëveshtjes armatimi duhej të dorzohej në fund të korrikut 1998 Tahir Zemës dhe njësive tjera operative të UÇK-së në Kosovë por më vonë u kuptua se në faktë ajo marrëveshtje nuk ishte asgjë tjetër përpos ishte një kurrthë e ngrehur nga karrjeristët e sëmuar për pushtetë të LBDK-së, qëllimi i të cilëve ishte  për ta penguar armatosjen dhe forcimin e FARK-ut, dhe të bëjnë përvehtësimin( vjedhjen)  e një shume të konsiderueshme të  mjeteve që i kishte caktuar Qeveria e Bukoshit për Ministrinë e Mbrojtjes. 

Tregtarët turq i muarën tëhollat nga Ministria e Mbrojtjes por armatimin nuk e dorzuan, ndërsa Bukoshi ,, hidhërohet që Ministria ishte tradhtuar, dhe më nuk derdhi tëholla për armatimin e njësive të UÇK-së. Ndërsa me tregtarët turq e angazhoj të mirret njreriu i tij i besueshëm që punonte në Përfaqësinë e Republikës së Kosovës në Shqipëri zotëri Kadri Balën.  Fatmirësishtë veprimtarë të dalluar të çështjes kombëtare dhe aktivistë të LDK-së,  çdo ditë sillnin ndihëma finansiare dhe mjete ushtarake në Pjesën e SHP të të FARK-ut në Tiranë, dhe në këtë mënyrë zbutej deri dukund kriza finansiare e FARK-ut. 

Duhet theksuar se Ahmet Krasniqi dhe SHP i FARK-ut çdonjërit që ka sjellur ndihma me vleftë prej 100 e deri me një miljan e më tepër DM, apo valuta tjera i kanë regjistruar dhe i kanë dërguar në Bankën e Kosovës Dardanianë Tiranë,  dhe donatorëve ju kanë lëshuar vërtetime dhe falenderime për ndihmat që ia kanë sjellur Ministrisë  së Mbrojtjes. Pra, mosrealizimi i marrëveshtjes për blerjen e armatimit  ishte tradhtia e dytë, pas asaj të Osllos, që ia bënë Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes dhe FARK-ut përfaqësuesit e LPK-së-UÇK-së dhe krerët e  LBDK-së nepërmjet Xh.Halitit&kompani dhe Gani Sylës dhe Shaip Bilallit& kompani. 

Ahmet  Krasniqi edhe pse ishte i vetëdijshëm se kundër tij dhe SHP të FARK-ut po bëhën komplote të rrezikshme, nuk e ndali veprimtarinë e tij për bashkimin e subjekteve politike dhe ushtarake të Republikës së Kosovës, duke u mbështetur në  parimet e bashkëpunimit të  ndërsjelltë dhe vëllazëror, tolerancës, mirëkuptimit dhe tejkalimit të problemeve në mënyrë vëllazërore. 

Ai dha shemmbull konkret se shqiptarët duhet harruar mosmsrrëveshtjet, gjelozitë dhe hasmëritë që i kishin në mes vedi përshkak  se ishim në luftë me Serbinë. Kështu ai edhe pse ishte në dijuni se Halil Bicaj dhe Xhafer Jashari ishin nënshkrues të peticionit, që kërkonin dorëheqjen e tij nga  Kryesi i Detyrës së Ministrit të Mbrojtjes, ndaj tyre pati qëndrim vëllazëror, kur u paraqitën në SHP të FARK-ut në Tiranë për sistemim. Ai  duke  u mbështetur në traditën dhe trashigiminë tonë kombëtare, se kur fillon lufta me të huajin, falën apo pushojnë hasmëritë. (ngatrresat, hidhërimet, gjaqet etj),   Halil Bicën e caktoi Kryeshef të SHP të FARK-ut, duke u mbështetur në aftësitë dhe përvojën luftarake që kishte fituar në luftën serbo-boshnjake, ndërsa Xhafer Jasharin e caktoi Kryeshef të SHP të FARK-ut për Logjistikë dhe Zëvendës të Ministrit për logjistikë në bazë të aftësive profesionale që i kishte fituar gjatë shkollimit. 

(5)---Ahmet Krasniqi nuk ishte prej atyre, që hjekin dorë nga synimet po sa të ju paraqitet pengesa e parë. Ai ishte një personalitet me karakter të fortë. Pengesat që i dilnin jo vetëm që nuk e dobësonin por e forconin dhe e bënin më këmbënguls në realizimin e qëllimeve madhore kombëtare.  Kështu ai edhe pse muar urdhërin nga Nanosi për ti mbyllur dy Qendrat e FARK-ut në Vuqidol dhe në Papaj, ai jo vetëm që nuk i mbylli këto qendra por hapi edhe dy qendra tjera në afërsi të Kuksit, në Kalimash dhe në Kolsh . 

Se Ahmet Krasniqi nuk kishte synime karrjeriste dëshmon fakti se ai pasi muar vesh për nënshkrimin e peticioneve në Dyzendolf të Gjermonisë, ia ofroi dorëheqjen B. Bukoshit, por ai dorëheqjen e tij nuk e pranoi pasi që ishte i vetëdijshëm se shumica e ushtarakëve do të kundërshtonin një vendim të tillë, sepse ai kishte ardhë në krye të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes në mënyrë institicionale, me pëlqimin e përfaqësuesëve (kordinatorëve) të grupeve ushtarake që ishin krijuar në  shtetet e   Evropës Perendimore, të Kroacisë dhe të  Sllovenisë, por edhe ishte kundër çdo logjike të pranonte dorëheqjen e tij pas gjithë atyre sukseseve që i kishte arritur pas Marrëveshtjes së Osllos. 

Ndërsa pas fushatës së shpifjeve të kryedjajve të LPK-së, që e bënin nepërmjet Zërit të Kosovës se Ahmet Krasniqi ka krijuar forca paralele me ato të UÇK-së,  dhe shpifjeve tjera debile, ai kërkoi nga Bukoshi që të zbardhet Marrëveshtja e Osllos dhe të shpjegohet domethënia e FARK-ut, por Bukoshi nuk dashti  vetë të bëjë shpjegime të nevojshme dhe as Ahmet Krasniqin nuk e lejoi të njoftonte opinionin për Marrëveshtjen e Osllos. 

Ahmet Krasniqi si mbetet tjetër përpos ti njoftonte personalitetet që kishin ndikim tek faktori politik shqiptar për Marrëveshtjen e Osllos,  për ndihmat që i janë dhënë UÇK-së në të holla, dhe për pengesat që po i dalin në forcimin e FARK-ut. Ai pat biseduar nepërmjet telefonit edhe me disa komandantë të UÇK-së,  që Xh.Haliti&kompani i fajsonin se ata po e kundërshtojnë Marrëveshtjen e Osllos,  me qëllim që tua shpjegonte shkurtimisht  Marrëveshtjen e  Osllos dhe domosdonë e bashkimit të faktorit ushtarak, po qe se kanë synim çlirimin e Kosovës. 

Po e  ceku një bisedë me telefon që e pati Ahmet Krasniqi me Sami Lushtakun gjatë muajit gusht të vitit 1998. Atë bisedë e pata dëgjuar unë dhe Hilmi Nebihu.  Ai pasi i shpjegoi Sami Lushtakut se për bashkimin e UÇK-së dhe të Ministrisë është arritur marrëveshtja, e luti si për gjak që të ndikojë  ku ka mundësi tabashkojmë UÇK-së, ta trashim UÇK-në dhe ta çlirojmë Kosovën! 

Dhe në përfundim të bisedës i tha :Besen po ua japi se pasi ta çlirojmë Kosovën kurrëfar detyre udhëheqëse nuk do të marrë për veti ! Do të këthehëm të shes speca në Kroaci, ku pata shitur më parë, vetëm të bashkohëm dhe ta çlirojmë Kosovën !. ( Ahmet Krasniqi pasi përfundoi lufta serbo-kroate, edhe pse e pat ndihëmuar Ushtrinë  Kroate me armatim dhe mjete luftarake,  qe burgosur dhe dënuar me dy vjet burg  për shkak se  pat kundërshtuar për të marrë pjesë në luften kroato-serbe ushtarët shqiptarë, që shërbenin shërbimin  ushtarak në APJ, dhe i kishte zënë lufta në Kroaci. Pas daljes nga burgu Ahmet Krasniqi për të siguruar kafshatën e gojës qe detyruar të punonte si shitës i pemëve dhe i perimeve në Kroaci). 

Ahmet Krasniqi gjatë muajit gusht të vitit 1998, nepërmjet meje bëri përpjekje për tu takuar  me Adem Demaçin në Shqipëri apo dikund tjetër, duke shpresuar se me te do ti sqarojnë dhe do ti largojnë shumë probleme që i vinin nga Xh.Haliti&kompani, por Demaçi nuk pranoi takimin duke u arsyetuar se nuk ka kohë të dal jashtë Kosovës( Në atë kohë ishte Zëdhënës i Përgjithshëm i UÇK-së në Prishtinë.). 

Ndërsa për ti neutralizuar dëmet dhe pengesat e mosrealizimit të marrëveshtjes për blerjen e armatimit prej 49 miljan DM me tregtarë turq Ahmet Krasniqi e dërgoi një delegacion të SHP të FARK-ut në Bosne dhe Hercegovinë me një porosi për blerjen e një  armatimi moderrn për njësitë e UÇK-së në Kosovë. Delegacioni ushtarak i Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes edhe pse e arrijtën marrëveshtjen me palen boshnjake,  se të hollat do ti marrin vetëm atëherë kur armatimi arrinë në vendin e duhur në Kosovë, Bukoshi e shkeli marrëveshtjen, duke mos i dhënë  tëhollat për blerjen e armatimit të kontraktuar. 

Edhe delegacioni tjetër arrijti sukses me kreun ushtarak  të një shteti  misliman të Azisë, kur premtuan tua sjellin armatimin e nevojshëm FARK-ut falas, me një kusht që Shqipëria të mos u sjelli probleme ndërkombëtare, kur do ta shkarkonte armatimin  në ndonjë port të Shqipërisë. Po ku do të lenin pehlivanat e Nanosit të futën armë moderrne nga jashtë, kur e kishin marrë urdhërin nga Nanosi, Mejdani dhe Klosi, që vetëm kallashët e dalur nga përdorimi  të Shqipërisë të dërgohën në Kosovë. 

Çështja e legalizimit të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes dhe Pjesës së SHP të FARK-ut ishte  detyrë e Qeverisë së Bukoshit, por kur Ahmet Krasniqi kuptoi se Bukoshi ishte kunder legalizimit të këtij subjekti ushtarak të Republikës së Kosovës, si mbeti tjetër përpos vetë të bënte përpjekje për  legalizimin e Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes dhe të SHP të FARK-ut në Shqipëri.  Edhe pse kërkesa e Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes dhe e SHP të FARK-ut për legalizim u bë në formën e shkruar, gjatë fundit të  qershorit  të 1998, Ahmet Krasniqi nuk muarr kurrfarë përgjigje nga Ministria e Mbrojtjes e Shqipërisë.  Edhe kërkesat tjera të  Ahmet Krasniqit, që tu lejohet qarkullimi pa pengesa i mjeteve të transportit të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes nëpër Shqipëri, tu jipet leja për mbajtjene e armëve ushtarëve të UÇK-së , që  e kishin për detyrë të kujdesen për  sigurinë fizike të stafit udhëheqës të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes dhe të SHP të FARK-ut, etj, Ahmet Krasniqi dhe SHP i FARK-ut nuk muarrën kurrfarë përgjigje nga Ministria e Mbrojtjes e Shqipërisë. 

Siç po shifet Ahmet Krasniqi pati shumë pengesa nga të gjitha anët, por pengesa më e  madhe i erdhi nga Bukoshi i cili nuk e bëri  legalizimin e Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes, të SHP të FARK-ut dhe  të Ahmet Krasniqit në organet përkatëse të Shqipërisë. 

Pra,  sipas ngjarrjeve që u zhvilluan gjatë vitit 1998  Qeveria e Kosovës ishte në hamendje se me cilën palë të bënte aleancë : me forcat institicionale apo me forcat kundrainstiticionale. Më në fund Bukoshi me Qeverinë e tij bëri aleancë të mësheftë me  Qosjen dhe Ibrahim Kelmendin.  Prandaj  mospërkrahja e Ahmet Krasniqit nga Qeveria e Bukoshit dhe nga vet Bukoshi  sa duhet dhe si duhet,  ishte rrjedhim i veprimtarisë dhe bindjeve politike të Ahmet Krasniqit, i cili nuk ra nën ndikimin e forcave kundrainstiticionale, por përkundrazi ai mundohej për ti bindur  krerët e tyre se çlirimi i Kosovës nuk mund të arrihet duke i luftuar institicionet shtetërore të Republikës së Kosovës,  por duke i përkrahur ato që janë krijuar me mund të madh,  dhe duke i krijuar sëbashku  institicionet shtetërore  që ende nuk ishin  krijuar. 

Ahmet Krasniqi pasi muar vendimin për formimin e Drejtorisë Informative të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes të Republikës së Kosovës,  dhe dha urdhër  për nxerrjen e organit të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes. Drejtori i kësaj Qendre ushtaraku Rifat Haxhijaj i kreu me përpikëri detyrat dhe brenda një kohe të shkurtër e bëri të gatshëm nr 1 të organit të Ministrisë së MbrojtjesRevistë ushtarake për botim, por Qeveria e Bukoshit ndaloj daljen e saj nga shtypi. Numri i parë i kësaj reviste u botua disa ditë para se të vvritet  Ahmet Krasniqi, ndërsa numri i dytë pas vrasjes së tij me urdhërin e Ahmet Krasniqit,  pa dijën dhe pëlqimin e Bujar Bukoshit dhe me punën e palodhshme të Rifat Haxhiajt.  

(7)Ahmet Krasniqu u pengua edhe nga një numër i  ushtarakëve që i përkisnin stafit udhëheqës të  Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes dhe  Pjesës së SHP të FARK-ut, të cilët ishin dërguar nga forcat kundrainstiticionale të Kosovës me detyra speciale. Në rend të parë ata kishin për detyrë të vëzhgonin dhe të pengonin punën dhe veprimtarinë e Ahmet Krasniqit dhe të bashkëpunëtorëve  të tij të ngushtë, në mënyrë perfide. Ata të shumtën e rasteve nuk i kryenin detyrimet që i kishin ndaj subjektit ushtarak,  ndërsa për  moskryetjen e detyrave gjithmonë gjenin një  shkak të arsyeshëm, se janë të sëmuar, se kanë probleme familjare etj,  por qëllimi i tyre ishte pengimi i Ahmet Krasniqit dhe i SHP i FARK-ut, në kryerjen e detyrave ushtarake për të cilat ishin përcaktuar. Kështu Kryeshefi i SHP të FARK-ut H. Bicaj që kur u caktua në atë pozitë udhëheqëse e deri sa u vra Ahmet Krasniqi vetëm një herë ka shkuar në një Qendër stërvitore për vizitë, ndërsa A.Mehmeti që ishte Zv. Ministër i Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes dhe Zv.Komandant i SHP të FARK-ut  nuk e pa të udhës sëpaku një herë të shkonte në një Qendër stërvitore për të kontrolluar nivelin e aftësimit të njësive ushtarake të UÇK-së për kryerjen e detyrave luftarake, apo thjeshtë për ta bërë një revistë ushtarake.NdërsaXhafer Jashari pengonte dhe sabotonte armatosjen e njësive operative të UÇK-së që i pat krijuar Ministria e Mbrojtjes. 

Pas gjithë këtyre pengesave që ju paraqitën Ahmet Krasniqit nga të gjitha anët, atij nuk i mbeti tjetër përpos ti luftonte të gjitha këto forca të së keqes, këta  dyftyrshë, që hanin me shumë  lugë, këta demagogë, që tjetër flisnin e tjetër vepronin. Ishte fundi i muajit gusht kur Ahmet Krasniqi u bind plotësishtë se duhej ndrruar status-quoja në SHP të FARK-ut dhe në Qeverinë e Bukoshit. Ai nuk ishte i knaqur me raportet Qeveri e Kosovës-Ministri e Mbrojtjes- Pjesa SHP të FARK-ut, dhe as nuk ishte i knaqur me raportet ndërnjerëzore në këto raporte. Ishte fundi i muajit gusht kur vendosi të rrebelohet. Me Bukoshin vendosi të ndërroj formën e komunikimit. 

Deri në takimin e fundit që ai e pati me Bukoshin (mesi  i gushtit 1998 ) me te komunikonte vetëm gojarisht. Pas atij takimi ku merrnin pjesë : Bujar Bukoshi, Ahmet Krasniqi, Agim Mehmeti, Halil Bicaj dhe Xhafer Jashari,  Ahmet Krasniqi vendosi të komunikoj edhe me shkrim, pasi që e kuptojë  se kundër tij luhej një lojë e rrezikshme, për tia ngarkuar në shpinë fajet e Qeverisë së Bukoshit dhe fajet e një numri të caktuar të ushtarakëve që mbanin pozita udhëheqëse në Pjesën e SHP të FARK-ut në Tiranë.  Ai në fund të gushtit ia shtroi me shkrim këto kërkesa Bujar Bukoshit : 

1.Të finansohën Forcat e Armatosura të Republikës së Kosovës nga Fondi i Qeverisë sipas parallogarisë që i duhën për armatim, veshmbathje, dhe ushqim, të mbështetur në standarde ushtarake. 2. Të legalizohet Ministri i Mbrojtjes, Ministria e Mbrojtjes dhe Forcat e Armatosura të Republikës së Kosovës, në organet përkatëse të Shqipërisë.3. Të bëhën ndryshime në Ministrinë e Informatave dhe në TV-në e Kosovës.  4. Të bëhën sqarime të nevojshme me përfaqësues të UÇK-së, për ti bindur se është në të mirën e Kosovës rrespektimi i Marrëveshtjes së  Osllos. 5. Po qe se përfaqësuesit e UÇK-së edhe mëtutje nuk e rrespektojnë Marrëveshtjen e Osllos, të dilet në opinion me sqarime të nevojshme për zbardhjen e kësaj Marrëveshtjeje. Ahmet Krasniqi ia doezoi Bukoshit me shkrim edhe llogarinë e të gjitha hargjimeve që i kishte bërë Ministria e Mbrojtjes në periudhën kohore mars-gusht 1998. 


SI U BËNË PËRGADITJA PËR VRASJEN E AHMET KRASNIQIT 

Kreu ushtarak serb i dinin shumë mirë aftësitë ushtarake të Ahmet Krasniqit dhe të ushtarakëve tjerë shqiptarë që i kishin kryer akademitë ushtarake në Jugosllavi. Ata e dinin se po të lejohej të vepronte edhe mëtutje Ahmet Krasniqi në forcimin e FARK-ut, dhe dërgimin e formacioneve ushtarake nga Shqipëria në Kosovë  do tua dëmtonte rëndë interesat e tyre ushtarake-strategjike në Ballkan, dhe do tua bënte të parealizueshme skenaret dhe planet që i kishin pergaditur  kundër popullit tonë. 

Edhe forcat kundrainstiticionale në krye me Xh.Halitin& I.Kelmendin dhe R.Qosjen&kompani,  kur u bindën se nuk do të kenë sukses  për ta bërë për veti Ahmet Krasniqin,  për ti luftuar subjektet shtetrore të Republikës së Kosovës, dhe se veprimtaria e tij po i dëmtonte interesat e tyre grupore dhe karrjeriste, u pajtuan me përfaqësuesit e agjenturave serbo-sllavo-greke, që kishin zënë pozita udhëheqëse në LPK-në dhe  LBDK-në,  dhe në udhheqjen e SHP të UÇK-së, ta largojnë Ahmet Krasniqin nga skena politike dhe ushtarake e  Kosovës. 

Këto forca pastaj nuk e patën vështirë ta fusin në këto komplote Klosin dhe SHIK-un  për të ju ndihëmuar në organizimin e atentatit kundër Ahmet Krasniqit, kuptohet  me një pagesë të majshme nga  fondet që janë mbledhur nga qytetarët e Kosovës për ta ndihmuat luftën çlirimtare të Kosovës. Siq dihet kriminelët i bënë parapërgaditjet, u caktua koha e egzekutimit dhe u caktua vendi i pushkatimit. 

Dhe nuk është rastësi që u zgjodh vendi në afërsi të Shtëpisë së Partisë, aty ku më 1941 ishte formuar Partia Komuniste Shqiptare nga M. Popoviqi, D. Mugosha dhe E. Hoxha. Pra donin ta bënin pushkatimin e Ahmet Krasniqit në afërsi të shtëpisë ku ishte lidhur aleanca në mes çetnikve serbo-sllav me yllin komunist në ballë, dhe hiçkërkushëve- mendjeshkurtëve  të Shqipërisë, për tu treguar nacionalistëve shqiptarë kudo që janë në botë, se fara ruse i ka të thella rrënjët në tokat shqiptare,  dhe se popoviqët dhe mugoshët kanë ndërtuar  qerdhe të shumta nepër Shqipëri dhe trojet tjera shqiptare, dhe se nuk është punë aq e lehtë,  siç mendojnë shumë veprimtarë,  se me propogandë dhe retorikë do të zhbihet  nga trojet shqiptare fara ruse dhe do të shkatrrohën  qerdhet e agjenturave serbo-sllavo-greke.  

Por para se ti zbardhim përgaditjet për vrasjen e Ahmet Krasniqit duhet të japim përgjigje në këto pyetje : 
Pse armiqët tanë dhe vazalët e tyre të Tiranës zyrtare, sëbashku me forcat kundrainstiticionale të Kosovës zgjodhën vrasjen si mjet për largimin e Ahmet Krasniqit nga skena ushtarake dhe politike e Kosovës, kur kanë mundur thjesht ta largojnë duke e pranuar kërkesen e tij për dorheqje nga pozitat udhëheqëse që i mbante. ( Ahmet Krasniqi  pat paraqitur dorëheqje nga funksionet që i mbante njëherë në qershor dhe heren tjetër në gusht të vitit 1998, por  stafi  udhëheqës i Ministrisë dhe  B.Bukoshi nuk e patën miratuar dorheqjen e tij). Për forcat antishqiptare ishin shumë faktorë që ndikuan në marjen e vendimit për vrasjen e Ahmet Krasniqit, por ndër kryesorët ishin : 

 1.Vendosmëria e Ahmet Krasniqit  për jetësimin e Marrëveshtjes së Osllos ;  puna e tij këmbngulse për shpartallimin e pengesave, që i vinin nga të gjitha anët, fatkeqësisht edhe nga nuk i kishte pritur ; hartimi i planit për futjen e njësive operative të UÇK-së, Brigadën Skënderbeu, Brigadën 141, 142, 132 dhe Bataljanin Diverzanto-Vëzhgues në frontin e luftës në Kosovë gjatë muajëve shtator-tetor 1998.  Me Brigadën Skënderbeu pat vendosur të futej edhe vet në Kosovë. 

Planet dhe përgaditjet e Ahmet Krasniqit ju kishin ra në vesh argatëve të Xh.Halitit dhe të I. Kelmendit. Vetkuptohet që edhe agjenturat serbo-sllavo-greke dinin për përgaditjet që i bënte Ahmet Krasniqi për të hyrë në Kosovë.  Prandaj dorheqja e Ahmet Krasniqit nga kreu i subjektit ushtarak të Republikës së Kosovës, nuk do ti bënte të parealizueshme planet e tij.  Të parealizueshme do ti bënte planet e tija për futjen e brigadave operative të UÇK-së në Kosovë vetëm vrasja e tij. 

2. Mundësia për përvehtësimin( vjedhjen) e mjeteve finansiare, që ishin paraparë për blerjen e armatimit dhe materjalit ushtarak nga Qeveria e Bukoshit për njësitë operative të UÇK-së. Po qe se merret në shqyrtim marrëveshtja që është lidhur në mes Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes dhe tre tregëtarëve me nënshtetësi turke, për blerjen e armatimit për njësitë operative të UçK-së me një vlerë prej 49 miljon DM dhe i analizojmë  detajet se kush e organizoj, ndërmjetësoj  dhe e përgaditi takimin në mes Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes dhe tregëtarëve turq (në rangun e dytë të personave që ua përgaditën kurrthën Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes ishin Gani Syla dhe Shaip Bilalli) ;  pse të hollat në një shumë prej  8 miljan e  700 mijë DM, në emër të koparës ju kanë dhënë tregtarëve turq pa dijën e Ahmet Krasniqit ; kush vendosi në emër të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes dhe kush ua ka dhën tëhollat tregtarëve turq ;  dhe së fundi si ka  përfunduar ajo marrëveshtje dhe pse u caktua nga Bukoshi të merret me atë marrëveshtje njeriu më i besueshëm i tij  Kadri Balaj ,  të jepë të kuptosh,  se marrëveshtja për armatim, nuk ishte asgjë tjetër përpos se një kurthë,  e përgaditur nga kreu i forcave kundrainstiticionale, ( menjëherë pas arrijtjes së marrëveshtjes së Osllos,) me të cilën donin ti arrinin dy qëllime : 

a). Ta pengonin armatosjen e njësive operative të UÇK-së që përgaditeshin në Qendrat e stërvitjes që ishin krijuar nga SHP i FARK-ut në afërsi të kufirit Shqipëri-Kosovë, dhe  

b) Përvehtësimin(vjedhjen) e një shume disa miljanshe të mjeteve finansiare të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes për xhepat e disa krerëve të forcave kundrainstiticionale të Kosovës. 

3. Ta mohonin  Marrëveshtjen e Osllos. Forcat kundrainstiticionale të Republikës së Kosovës ishin të vetëdijshme se me zbardhjen (zbulimin) e Marrëveshtjes së Osllos nga Ahmet Krasniqi, opinioni ynë do ti konsiderojë fajtorë krerët e LPK-së dhe të LBD-së, për shkeljen e   Marrëveshtjes së Osllos, dhe më nuk do të pijnë ujë shpifjet e tyre se Rugova dhe LDK-ja janë fajtorë për mosbashkimin e faktorit ushtarak të Republikës së Kosovës. Se është kështu dëshmon fakti se edhe pse Xh.Haliti dhe argatët e tij e mohojnë egzistimin e kësaj marrëveshtjeje, ende nuk u zbardh ajo nga  përgjegjësit e ish Qeverisë së  Bukoshit dhe as nga përgjegjësit e  ish Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes të  Republikës së Kosovës.   

(8)Ishte gushti i vitit 1998, kur forcat serbe patën marrë një fushatë të egër kundër njësive të UÇK-së dhe popullësisë civile të Drenicës dhe të Dukagjinit, pas dështimit të diplomacisë amerikane që mundohej ti detyronte forcat politike (institicionale dhe kundrainstiticionale) për të bërë një Qeveri të përbashkët. Siç dihet Mehmet Hajrizi e pranoi mandatin për formimin e Qeverisë që ia dha Kryetari i Kosovës Dr.Ibrahim Rugova, por planin Amerikan për krijimin e Qeverisë së Kosovës nuk e përkrahën : B.Bukoshi me ministrat e tij,  R.Qosja me LBDK-në,  dhe   A.Demaçi me Shtabin e Xh.Halitit që quhej  SHP i UÇK-së. 

Si rrjedhim i papërgjegjësisë së plotë të forcave kundrainstiticionale,  që ishin quar peshë për ta marrë pushtetin mbi qytetarët e Kosovës,  kur fuqi dhe dije nuk kishin ta fitonin as një betejë kundër ushtrisë serbe, dhe çka ishte më e keqja,   nuk donin ti dëgjonin as këshillat e miqëve të kombit tonë që ishin vu në krye të diplomacisë së SHBA-ve. Siç dihet pas dështimit të diplomacisë amerikane për formimin e  Qeverisë së Kosovës,  populli martir i Kosovës  mbeti  pa përkrahjen e faktorit ndërkombëtar, dhe kështu Serbisë i erdh langu në bisht për të ju çepuar jo vetëm njësive të UÇK-së, por edhe popullësisë civile. Drenica dhe Dukagjini u shkelën nga  forcat serbe.  Njësitë teritoriale të Ramush Hajradinajt pa kurrfarë komande u larguan në  Shqipëri. 

Edhe njësitë operative të UÇK-së, që ishin nën komandën e Tahir Zemës, u detyruan ti lëshonin pozicionet që i mbanin dhe të mos e pranojnë luftën frontale me ushtrinë serbe, në rend të parë se ishte grumbulluar një popullësi e madhe civile në teritoret ku i mbanin njësitë operative të UÇK-së, që i komandonte  komandant Tahir Zemaj. Tirana dhe Durrsi ishin të mbushur me civil nga Dukagjini dhe ushtarë e komandantë të vetshpallur të UÇK-së, në mesin e të cilëve ishte edhe Xh.Haliti, A.Syla, H.Thaçi, I.Kelmendi, R. dhe H. Hajradinaj, komandant çorri dhe shumë çorratjerë me nofka të llojllojshme. Këto kushte dhe rrethana shumë të vështira për shqiptarët, që mbetën pa përkrahen e faktorit ndërkombëtarë dhe sulmoheshin nga forcat e Kasapit të Ballkanit, në vend që të ndikonte në vetëdijësimin e krerëve të  forcave  kundrainstiticionale për tu bashkuar me forcat institicionale për krijimin e Qeverisë së  përbashkët, që e kërkonte Parlamenti i Republikës së Kosovës dhe aleatët tanë,  ata bënë lista për pushkatimin e burrave më të mirë të kombit, që nuk arrijtën ti bënin  argatë dhe skllevër të tyre. 

Në këto rrethana Ahmet Krasniqi pat kërkuar nga Salih Berisha të ndërrmerte që ishte e mundur për bashkimin e faktorit politik dhe ushtarak të Kosovës, ndërsa vet bënte përgaditjet e fundit për ti futur në Kosovë njësitë operative të UÇK-së, që ishin përgaditur në Qendrat e stërvitjes të FARK-ut afër Tropojës dhe Kuksit. 

Ishte fillimi i shtatorit të 1998 kur Komandanti i SHP të FARK-ut  Ahmet Krasniqi vendosi ti vizitojë njësitë operative të UÇK-së :  Brigadën Skënderbeu, Brigadat : 141, 142, 134 ,  Bataljanin Diverzanto-Vëzhgues, dhe Bataljanin e Policisë Ushtarake.  Me të patën shkuar disa anëtarë të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes dhe të SHP të FARK-ut.  Gjatë vizitës  Komandanti i SHP të i FARK-ut kolonel Ahmet Krasniqi bëri vlerësimin e përgaditjeve të çdo njësie ushtarake veç e veç, dhe konstatoj se të gjitha njësitë ushtarake janë në gjendje të kryejnë akcione  operative kundër ushtrisë serbe në Kosovë. Pehlivanat e Nanosit, agjenturat serbo-sllavo-greke, SHIK-u, dhe bajraktarët e farës ruse e  përcillnin me interesim veprimtarinë e Ahmet Krasniqit nepërmjet  ushtarakëve që ishin hyrë në Ministrinë e Mbrojtjes dhe në SHP të FARK-ut me detyra speciale nga krerët e LPK-ja dhe të LBDK-së. 

Hyrja e Ahmet Krasniqit në Kosovë me njësitë operative të UÇK-së, që planifikonte  të bëhet gjatë gjysmës së dytë të shtatorit dhe gjysmës së parë të tetorit të 1998 i alarmoi agjenturat serbo-sllavo greke dhe forcat kundrainstiticionale të Republikës së Kosovës dhe vendosën ta bëjnë pengimin e një veprimi të tillë. Qendra e Krimit e krijuar nga krerët e LPK-së, LBDK-së, Shtabit të Xh.Halitit që quhej SHP i UÇK-së, dhe disa individëve  që kishin pozita të larta shtetrore në mesin e të cilëve kishte edhe spiuj serb dhe grek, muarën  vendimin për vrasjen e Ahmet Krasniqit. Vendimi për vrasjen e tij është bërë gjatë muajit gusht, por përgaditjet e përshpejtuara për vrasjen e tij kanë filluar nga fillimi i shtatorit të 1998, ndërsa përgaditjet përfundimtare në javën e dytë dhe javën e  tretë të shtatorit, deri sa ai ishte për vizitë në Qendrat e stërvitjes të FARK-ut afër kufirit Shqipëri-Kosovë. Faktet dëshmojnë se në përgaditjen për vrasjen e Ahmet Krasniqit kanë marr pjesë edhe disa ushtarakë që i përkisnin stafit udhëheqës dhe komandues të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes, dhe të SHP të FARK-ut, të cilët ishin bërë klysh dhe argatë të Xh.Halitit, I. Kelmendit dhe të H. Hysenit.  Ti shiqojmë faktet me radhë : 

a). Ahmet Krasniqi  banonte në një banesë që ia kishte siguruar Shaip Muja,  në qendër të Tiranës, ( afër Piramidës) që kur pat shkuar në Shqipëri me stafin e Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes,  për të krijuar Pjesën e SHP të FARK-ut në Tiranë. Të vritet Ahmet Krasniqi në qendër të Tiranës nuk ishte edhe aq lehtë, prandaj Qendra e Krimitju ka dhënë për detyrë argatëve të tyre që kishin arrijtur të depërtojnë  në stafin udhëheqës të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes dhe të SHP të FARK-ut, për tia ndrruar  banesën Ahmet Krasniqit deri sa ai i vizitonte  Qendrat e stërvitjes të FARK-ut. ( java e dytë e shtatorit 1998). Këta tradhtarë të kombit arrijnë ta bindin SHP të FARK-ut për të dhënë pëlqimin për tia ndërruar banesën Ahmet Krasniqit, gjëja se për qëllime të  sigurisësë tij.   

Shtrohet pyetja pse SHP i FARK-ut nuk e kundërshtuan  propozimin e klyshëve të I.Kelmendit, Xh.Halitit dhe të H.Hysenit, që Ahmet Krasniqit ti caktohet banesa në shtëpinë e oficerit të SHIK-ut Shyqiri Toskës, që Ministria e Mbrojtjes  e kishte marrë me qira për nevoja të Drejtorisë informative ?  

Po të ishte bërë propozimi për ndrrimin e banesës për qëllime të sigurisë së Ahmet Krasniqit, do të ishte kontradiktore ti  caktohej  banesa në shtëpinë e oficerit të SHIK-ut Shyqiri Toskës, kur ishte shtëpia tjetër e Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes, që ishte marrë me **** për nevoja të Pjesës së SHP të FARK-ut, dhe ishte  në një vend më të përshtatshëm për tia siguruar mbrojtjen fizike të Ahmet Krasniqit. Ajo shtëpi ishte  në lagjën ku jetonte Azem Hajdari, afër rrugës Tiranë-Elbasan dhe në afërsi me Ambasadën amerikane. Ishte e paisur  me dy kamera që e përcillnin çdo lëvizje në rrugën e lagjës nga shtëpia e deri në rrugën automobilistike Tiranë-Elbesan ?  

Por klyshët laramana, që kishin pozita udhëheqëse në SHP të FARK-ut, ia caktuan banesën Ahmet Krasniqit në shtëpinë e oficerit të SHIK-ut Shyqiri  Toskës, ( se ashtu ju kishin thënë patronët e tyre) që ishte afër Medresesë, në lagjën e Shtëpisë së  Partisë. Në banesën e  re Ahmet Krasniqit i dërgohet garderoba personale, përfshir këtu edhe një revolver me dy bomba dore dhe një kallashnikov, që i mbante në dhomen e tij të gjumit. 

b). Ahmet Krasniqit ia larguan  njërin nga  rojet më të afta që i kishte SHP i FARK-ut,  ushtarin me nofkën Shpendi, në mënyrë shumë të poshtur duke i ngjitur fjalë ( duke e shpifur), se ka bërë planë për ta vrarë Ahmet Krasniqin. Se ishte shpifje tregon fakti se Shpendi dërgohet  në garnizonin e FARK-ut në Papaj afër Tropojës, me qëllim që kur të bëhet atentati ndaj Ahmet Krasniqit të mos gjindet  në shërbimin e rojeve personale të Ahmet Krasniqit dhe SHP të FARK-ut. Por kur vritet Ahmet Krasniqi ai prap sillet në shërbimin e mëparshëm dhe bëhet përgjegjës për çështjen e sigurimit të kuadrit komandues të SHP të FARK-ut.   

Ahmet Krasniqi këthehet nga Veri i Shqipërisë në Tiranë më 19 shtator 1998. Ai merr vesh për ndërrimin e banesës nga kolegët e tij, por atij kjo gjë nuk  i bëri përshtypje fare dhe  nuk e kundërshtoi vendimin e kolegëve, duke u mbështetur në Rregulloren Ushtarake se çdo Organ ushtarak i kryen detyrat e tij në bazë të kushteve dhe rrethanave që i krijohën ndërkohë.  Ai natën e parë e kalon në banesën e re. Natën e dytë nuk u kthye në banesë, si duket e kalon natën te ndonjë mik i tij në Tiranë. Të nesërmën më 21 shtator 1998, e kalon tërë ditën në biseda të ndara dhe të përbashkëta me një numër ushtarakësh të Brigadave 134, 131, dhe 133, që ishin kthyer nga Kosova. 

Pati biseda me Tahir Zemajn, Salih Çekun, Agim Ramadanin dhe të tjerë. U diskutuan shumë çështje që kishin të bënin  me veprimtarinë e subjektit ushtarak që i përkisnin, sukseset, mossukseset dhe  pengesat që ju dualën në kryerjen e detyrave ushtarake. U fol edhe për masat që duheshin ndërrmarrë për tejkalimin e pengesave dhe të vështërsive, që do të mundësonte futjen me sukses të njësive operative të UÇK-së, që ishin bërë gati për të marrë pjesë  në frontin e luftës në Kosovë. Dikush nga ushtarakët i propozon Ahmet Krasniqit ta kalojnë sëbashku një mbrëmje, që do të merrnin  vendime konkrete për punën e mëtutjeshme. Ky propozim përkrahet nga Ahmet Krasniqi dhe ai e cakton takimin në RestoraninNëna Mbretëreshënë Tiranë, që ishte shumë afër nga selia e Pjesës së SHP të FARK-ut.  

(9)Argatët e forcave kundrainstiticionale që kishin depërtuar në pozita udhëheqëse në SHP të FARK-ut i kryen detyrat e para që ua kishte caktuar Qendra e krimi. Radhën e kishte SHIK-u,  të tregonte se detyrën që e ka marrë për ta kryer do ta kryej me përkushtim. Ishte nata e 17 shtatori i vitit 1998 kur forcat e policisë sëbashku me pjestarë të SHIK-ut( afër 30 veta) kontrolluan  shtëpinë e Shyqiri Toskes, që ua kishte lëshuar me qira Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes për nevoja të Drejtorisë Informative.  

Shtrohet pyetja pse nuk u bë më heret kontrollimi i kësaj Qendre,  por u bë  pasi Ahmet Krasniqit ju rregullua  dhoma e gjumit në atë shtëpi? Përgjigja është e qartë. SHIK-u dhe klyshët e I.Kelmendit , Xh.Halitit dhe të H.Hysenit i bënin përgaditjet e fundit për pushkatimin e Ahmet Krasniqit. Dhe per të qenë të sigurtë se do ta kryejnë  detyrën me sukses që e kishin  marrë nga Qendra e krimit, donin ta çarmatosnin Ahmet Krasniqin. Ata e dinin se Ahmet Krasniqi i mbante në dhomën e gjumit një kallashnikov,  një rëvolver dhe dy bomba dore.  Duhet cekur dy fakte  që dëshmon se Ahmet Krasniqi dhe SHP i FARK-ut ishin  nën mbikqyrjen e forcave kundrainstiticionale  të Kosovës, të SHIK-ut dhe të agjenturave serbo-sllavo-greke, kur çdo gjë që punohej në SHP të FARK-ut e merrnin vesh kryepehlivanat e Nanosit. 

Është e mjaftueshme të cekën vetëm dy fakte, që do të vërtetonin pohimet e mia. Kur SHIK-u dhe policia shqiptare e bëjnë kontrollimin e Drejtorisë  Informative të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes, e kontrolluan edhe dhomen e gjumit të Ahmet Krasniqit. Ata kishin informata të sigurta se Ahmet Krasniqi e kishte një revole personale dhe dy bombe dore në ormanin e garderobës. 

Pra, ata e  thyen ormanin e gardorobës për të marrë rëvolën dhe dy bombat personale të Ahmet Krasniqit. Kjo dëshmon se klyshët e Xh.Halitit. I.Kelmendit dhe të H.Hysenit, që kishin depërtuar të futën në SHP të FARK-ut i kryenin detyrat me përkushtim, por shtrohet pyetja pse nuk ndërrmuarën asgjë kolegët e tij, pas këtij rasti të çarmatosjes së SHP të FARK-ut, dhe të Ahmet Krasniqit, për të siguruar armë për mbrojtjen e Ahmet Krasniqit dhe stafit udhëheqës të këtij subjekti ushtarak të Republikës së Kosovës, kur në Shqipëri në çfardo kohe mund të siguroheshin armë për mbrojtje personale : revolver dhe kallashnikov ? 

Kjo ishte faza e parë e përgaditjeve për vrasjen e Ahmet Krasniqit. Faza e dytë fillon pasi kthimit të Ahmet Krasniqi nga Veriu i Shqipërisë (ku i patë vizituar njësitë operative të UçK-së, që duhej të hynin në Kosovë) në Tiranë.  Edhe në këtë fazë, në përgaditjet për vrasjen e Ahmet Krasniqit kanë marrë pjesë tri palë : 1. Qendra e krimit, 2. SHIK-u dhe 3. Një numër ushtarakësh që i përkisnin stafit udhëheqës të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes dhe Pjesës së SHP të FARK-ut. 

Qendra e krimit ashtu si në fazën e parë edhe në fazën e dytë të përgaditjeve për vrasjen e Ahmet Krasniqit pati rolin vendimmarrës. Në këtë fazë ajo e bëri edhe mbikqyrjen e përgaditjeve për kët krim, dhe bëri kordinimin e punëve që i kryente SHIK-u dhe punëve që i kryenin ushtarakët e Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes që ishin bërë argat dhe klysh të forcave kundrainstiticionale të Republikës së Kosovës. 

Sipas skenarit të përgaditur më parë nga Qendra e Krimit dhe SHIK-u, Ahmet Krasniqi duhej të vritet në orët e vona të mbrëmjes kur të këthehet në banesë. Vendi (lagjja)se ku gjendet shtëpia e Shyqiri Toskes (ku duhej të banonte Ahmet Krasniqi) i përgjigjej të gjitha kushteve për ta kryer pa vështërësi atentatin dhe pa pasoja të largohën kriminelët nga vendi i krimit. Kriminelët ishin bërë gati ta ngrehin gishtin e krimit në çdo moment që urdhëron Qendra e krimit. Çdo lëvizje e Ahmet Krasniqit vëshgohet nga  klyshët e forcave kundrainstiticionale të Republikës së Kosovës që kishin arrijtur të hyjnë në stafin e Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes. Mbrëmja e 21 shtatorit të 1998 ishte shumë e përshtatshme për realizimin e planit dhe skenarit të Qendrës së krimit për vrasjen e Ahmet Krasniqit. 

Në RestoraninNëna Mbretëresh ishte Ahmet Krasniqi, Kryeshefi i SHP të FARK-ut, tre ushtarakë nga sigurimi, nga një ushtarak nga Drejtoria personale, Drejtoria informative dhe Shërbimi i finansave, dhe disa ushtarakë të brigadave 134, 131 dhe 133, që kishin marrë pjesë në frontin e luftës në Kosovë.  Takimi kishte karakter pune, por  për nderë të ushtarakëve që kishin marrë pjesë në frontin e luftës në Kosovë, Ahmet Krasniqi shtroi një darkë për ta. Në pasdarken e asaj  mbrëmje u shqyrtua situata ushtarake në Kosovë dhe gjendja aktuale në Ministri të Mbrojtjes dhe në SHP të FARK-ut. Në veçanti u rrafën çështjet e mosrealizimit të marrëveshtjes së armatimit që u nënshkrua në mes Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes dhe tregëtarëve turq, dhe shkelja e marrëveshtjes së Osllos nga forcat kundrainstiticionale të Republikës së Kosovës. Më në fund  u muarrën vendime të rëndësishme që kishin të bënin me forcimin e UÇK-së.   

Planet e Ahmet Krasniqit për futjen në frontin e luftës në Kosovë të të  gjitha njësive operative të UÇK-së, që ishin bërë gati nepër qendrat e stërvitjes, u miratua edhe nga ushtarakët e brigadave 134, 131 dhe 133.  Në atë takim është dashur të merrte pjesë edhe kolonel Tahir Zemaj, por Ahmet Krasniqi nuk pat lejuar të vinte për shkaqe të sigurisë së tij personale. Kjo tregon se Ahmet Krasniqi ishte i vetëdijshëm se në çdo moment ishin të rrezikuar një numër i konsiderueshëm i ushtarakëve të FARK-ut, nga forcat kundrainstiticionale të Republikës së Kosovës, në mesin e të cilëve ishin  Ahmet Krasniqi,  Tahir Zemaj, Salih Çeku, Agim Ramadani, etj. Atë natë Ahmet Krasniqi donte që  vet të kujdesej për sigurinë personale të kolonel Tahir Zemës, kur i dha urdhër Hilmi Nebihut që personalishtë të kujdeset për sigurinë fizike të  kolonel Tahir Zemës. 

Takimi ka përfunduar rreth orës 23.00, dhe të gjithë kanë hypur në tri vetura. Në veturën e parë ishte Ahmet Krasniqi, tre ushtarakë të brigadave operative 134, 131 dhe 133,  një ushtarak nga Drejtoria informative dhe shoferi i kombit. Në dy veturat tjera ishin të tjerët. Afër pompes së benzinit veturat ndalën nga pjestarë të policisë dhe të SHIK-ut të Shqipërisë, për ta bërë kontrollimin e dokumentacionit të ushtarakëve për të ditur identitetin e tyre. Veçmas kontrollohet pasaporta e Ahmet Krasniqit nga pjestarë të policisë dhe të SHIK-ut, dhe me radiolidhje e njoftojnë dikend për identitetin e Ahmet Krasniqit. Kjo tregon se bëheshin pëgaditjet përfundimtare nga kriminelët për ta kryer egzekutimin e pushkatimit të Ahmet Krasniqit. 

Ende pa kaluar te ambasada amerikane zbresin nga kombi tre usharakët e brigadave të lartëpërmendura, që aty pari  banonin, dhe në veturë mbesin vetëm Ahmet Krasniqi, ushtaraku i Drejtorisë Informative dhe shoferi. Vetura në të cilën ishte  Ahmet Krasniqi kishte marrë drejtimin e Medresesë sëbashku edhe me një veturë  tjetër në të cilën ishin ushtarakë të Ministrisë, por policia e ndal për të dytën herë veturën e dytë që e shoqëronte kombin ku ishte Ahmeti Krasniqi. Kombi arrinë shumë shpejtë para Medresesë dhe pastaj lakon rrugën djathtas për të hyrë në rrugicën, që e shpinte para derës së shtëpisë së Shyqiri Toskës. 

Vlen të theksohet se rrugica ishte  e pa ndriquar dhe shumë e ngushtë, sa që kur kalon ndonjë veturë, këmbësori është i detyruar të pështetet për muri, për të qenë i sigurt se nuk do të shkelet nga vetura. Vetura arrinë para dyrëve të shtëpisë së Shyqiri Toskës, ku ia kishin përgaditur banesën Ahmet Krasniqir tradhtarët. Zbresin nga vetura shoferi dhe ushtaraku për ta hapur dyert e oborrit. Pa pritmas dëgjohet zëri i prer i një njeriu me maskë : Mos luni!. 

Kishin qenë tre persona të maskuar dhe të armatosur me kallashnikov dhe rovole. Një kriminel e kishte zënë kryqin e rrugicës që ishte nja dhjetë  metra larg shtëpisë së Shyqiri Toskës, dhe rrinte në gjendje gadishmerie për të shtirë me kallashnikov kushdo që do të pengonte në realizimin e krimit. Dy kriminel tjerë që u paraqitën papritmas para veturës. Ua drejtojnë revolverët shoferit dhe ushtarakut që mundoheshin ti hapin dyertë e oborrit. Ahmet Krasniqi ende ishte mbrenda në veturë. Por kur e shef këtë skenë trishtuese, zbret me shpejtësi  për  për ta mbrojtur usharin e tij, që ishte në lulën e rinisë. 

Por kriminelët ishin përgaditur për krim, nuk kishin mëshirë ndaj askuj që donte tua prishte planet dhe ti pengonte në kryerjen e detyrës.  Njëri nga dy kriminelët ia futë grykën e kallashit në fyt Ahmet Krasniqit,  ndërsa krimineli tjetër  bëri kontrollin e shoferit dhe ushtarakut mos kanë rastësishtë ndonjë armë dhe i detyroi të  shtrihën në tokë. 

Krimineli tjetër që e mbante Ahmet Kraniqin në thumb të kallashit e pyste kriminelin tjetër se a është ky ( nënkuptohet që  e pyste për Ahmet Krasniqin). Kur krimineli i këthen përgjigje se është vet ai, krimineli ngreh gishtin e krimit dhe kështu përfundoi skenari i vrasjes së Ahmet Krasniqit, i cili ishte përgaditur për një kohë të gjatë nga bisha-njerëz, shpirtshitur, dyftyrsha, zemërgur dhe kriminel të regjur të  profesionit  për të kryer atentate politike. 

Pra siç po shifet në vrasjen e Ahmet Krasniqit kanë marrë pjesë : Qendra e krimit, ushtarakë tradhtarë që ishin bërë argatë të forcave kundrainstiticionale,  pjestarë të policisë dhe SHIK-ut të Shqipërisë, dhe kriminelë( atentatorët) të paguar nga Qendra e krimit, me paratë e fondeve që ishin mbledhur për ta ndihmuar çlirimin e Kosovës. Janë bërë shumë vrasje politike në Shqipëri dhe në Kosovë para luftës, gjatë luftës dhe pas luftës, por kjo vrasje dhe vrasja e Azem Hajdarit janë vrasjet  më monstroze nga të gjitha vrasjet. 

Mënyra dhe organizimi i vrasjes së Ahmet Krasniqi, tregon se ai ka qenë i tradhtuar nga të gjitha drejtimet, edhe nga ata që kurrë nuk është pritur. Por më së shumti dhembë tradhtia që i është bërë nga mbrenda nga disa ushtarakë që ishin futur në stafiin e Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes. Dhe nuk është rastësi që Ahmet Krasniqi natën e krimit është lënë pa kurrëfar mbrojtje. Shtrohet pyetja ku ishte organi që ishte përgjegjës për mbrojtjen e Ministrit të Mbrijtjes dhe Komandantit të SHP të FARK-ut ? Ku ishte stafi dhe bashkëuntorët e tij të ngushtë. Në këto pyetje dhe në shumë pyetje tjera duhen të përgjigjen mos sot,  një ditë jo të largët gjithseqysh.  

(10)Pas një distance trivjeçare nga vrasja e Ahmet Krasniqit janë qartësuar shumë detaje të errta të atij krimi,  edhe në bazë të deklaratatve të personaliteteve dhe personave publik të jetës politike të Kosovës dhe të pararojes staliniste të LPK-së. Vlenë të shënohet deklarata e Zyrës së përfaqësuesit politik të UÇK-së zotëri Adem Demaçit, e cila më 20 shtator të 1998  ( një ditë para vrasjes së Ahmet Krasniqit) njofton opinionin e gjërë se Adem Demaçi për shkak të stërngarkimit  me punë , mjekët kanë konstatuar se ai ka një tendosje të tepruar të nervave dhe një keqësim të diabetit(sëmundja e sheqerit). Për këtë arsye mjekët e kanë këshilluar zotëri Demaçin që të deaktivizohet nga të gjitha punët e veta të përditshme dhe të pushojë  sa më gjatë . 

Në njoftim, gjithashtu thuhet se të gjitha takimet e parapara të zotëri Demaçit me miq të huaj dhe të vendit si dhe takimet e caktuara me gazetarë shtyhën për nje afat të pacaktuar. (Citati është marrë nga shkrimi i botuar me titull : Adem Demaçi në pushim të gjatë mjekësor të botuar në  Bota sot, më  22 shtator 1998). 

Shtrohet pyetja ishte rastësi që  përputhej pushimi mjekësor i Adem Demaçit  me vrasjen e Ahmet Krasniqit, apo ishte një gjestë i Adem Demaçit që shprehu revolten dhe mospajtimin e tij me Qendrën e krimit, që kishte vendosur për ta vrarë  Ahmet Kraniqin. Koha do të tregoi se ku është e vërteta, por nuk ka qenë normale që  Adem Demaçi të mos e gjykonte vrasjen e Ahmet Krasniqit, sëpaku pas kalimit të pushimit mjekësor, kur dihet se ishin bashkëautorë të Marrëveshtjes së Osllos dhe ishin kryesues të dy delegacioneve të subjekteve ushtarake të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes dhe të UÇK-së. 

Sa i përketë prononcimit të Xhafer Shatrit,  ish ministër i Informimit në Qeverinë e Bukoshit,  në lidhje me vrasjen e Ahmet Krasniqit,  vlenë të citohën këto fragmente nga shkrimi i tij i botuar në revistën Pasqyra Nr.19 të 23-30/09/1999 me titull :Pse u vra Ahmet Krasniqi. Ai thotë : Pa hyrë se kush janë dorasit, e përsërisim, kjo është qështje e gjygjit, shkaqet që quan deri te vrasja e Ahmet Krasniqit dhe te mbajtja ose te vetëmbajtja peng e oficerve duhet kërkuar bashkë me përgjegjësinë parasegjithash te institicionet e Kosovës, të cilat dështuan, sepse, falë këmbënguljes së udhëheqësve të tyre me vetëdije nuk përgaditën as luftën dhe as paqen .  

Vlerësim i Xh.Shatrit se përgjegjësinë  për vrasjen e Ahmet Krasniqit e mbajnë institicionet e Kosovësqë sipas tij dështuanpër shkak të udhëheqësve të tyre që me vetëdije nuk e përgaditën as luftën dhe as paqen është e vërtet po qe se e ka menduar Qeverinë e Kosovës-Qeverinë e Bukoshit. Opinioni ynë është i njoftuar se Xh.Shatri mbante njërin ndër postet më të rëndësishme,  pas kryeministrit,  në Qeverinë e Kosovës, pra për nënt vite e mbajti postin e Ministrit të Informatave në Qeverinë e Bukoshit. Po ashtu dihet se Qeveria e Kosovës është dalur në egzil për shumë arsye por njëri ndër më kryesotët ishte se do të ketë mundësinë të punonte pa pengesë të mëdha në përgaditjen e qytetarëve lojal të Republikës së Kosovës për çlirimin e Kosovës kur të na vie shteku. Shtrohet pyetja ku është përgjegjësia e Xh.Shatrit që bënte pjesë në subjektin e Kosovësqë kishte për detyrë ta përgadiste luftën dhe paqen . 

Sa jam i njoftuar  Xh.Shatri jo vetëm që ka qenë në dijuni por edhe ka ndihmuar në  organizimin e takimit të Osllos në mes Ahmet Krasniqit dhe Agim Mehmetit, që përfaqësonin Ministrinë e Mbrojtjes,  dhe Adem Demaçit , Xhavit Halitit, Shaban Mujës dhe Fatmit Zymberit që e përfaqësonin UÇK-së, prandaj bie poshtë kritika e tij kur i akuzon oficerët më të mirë të Kosovës që mbaheshin ose vetëmbaheshin  pengnë Shqipëri, kur ai shumë mirë ka qenë i njoftuar me arrijtjen e Marrëveshtjes së Osllos, dhe se në bazë të asaj marrëveshtjeje ushtarakët tanë kanë shkuar në Shqipëri, për të përgaditur njësitë operative të UÇK-së, dhe në formacionet  ushtarake për të hyrë  në Kosovë.  

Xh.Shatri mirë e din se kush e shkeli marrëveshtjen e Osllos, prandaj nuk është e logjikshme dhe e moralshme nga ana e tij kur shtron këto pyetje:  A janë penguar këta njerëz ?( mendon në ushtarakë që i përkisnin Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes që kishin shkuar në Shqipëri) Kush i ka penguar ? Pse u janë dhënë njerëzëve me miljana DM.nga fondi i luftës vetëm pse thirreshin në emër të UÇK-së ?, kur ai më së miri din të përgjigjet në ato pyetje, pasi mbante resorin e Ministrisë së Informimit në Qeverinë e Kosovës,  dhe në bazë të pozitës që kishte, e pat formuar sigurimin e tij të msheftë në gjithë Evropën Perendimor, ku njoftohet me imësi për çdo gjë që ndodhte në diasporën shqiptare por edhe në Kosovë dhe Shqipëri. 

Prandaj askush më mirë se ai nuk dinë të përgjigjet në pyetjet që vet i shtron.  Kurse sa i përketë çështjes së dhënjes së parave  njerëzëve me miljana DM nga fondi i luftës, vetëm se thirreshin në emër të UÇK-së, këtë pyetje lë tia bëjë Demaçit, sepse ai ia prezentoi Ahmet Krasniqit për antarë të SHP të UÇK-së,  Xh.Halitin në takimin e Osllos, prandaj paratë që i ka marrë Xh.Haliti nga Ministria e Mbrojtjes në emër të UÇK-së i janë dhënë në saje të besimit që kishte Ministria e Mbrojtjes  ndaj Demaçit, e jo ndaj Xh.Halitit.  

Por do të ishte mirë që Xh.Shatri të na përgjigjet pse Qeveria e Bukoshit ku bënte pjesë edhe vetë, gjatë vitit 1996,  dhe më vonë i jepte tëholla Xh.Halitit në emër të UÇK-së, në vend se ato tëhola të ua jepte njësive guerile të Republikës së Kosovës, (komandantëve të tyre : Adem Jasharit, Zahir Pajazitir, Salih Çekut etj)   ? Po qe se Xh.Shatri mendon se me dhënjen e dorëheqjes nga posti i Ministrir të Informatave që e mbante në Qeverinë e Bukoshit,  në kohën më të vështirë kur kallej flakë Kosova, nga barbarët serb, i ka shly  fajet që i takojnë për mosorganizimin e luftës dhe të  paqesgaboher rënd. Ai përkundrazi i ka rritur fajet sepse me dhënjen e dorëheqjes Ministria e Informimit është mbyllur mu në kohën kur është dashur të punonte me kapacitete të shumëfishuara. 

Dorëheqja nuk mund ta  pastroj  nga bashkëfajsija që ka me B.Bukoshin për tjetërsimin e Qeverisë së Kosovës nga çështjet madhore kombëtare. Me Bukoshin do ti ndajnë meritat, sukseset dhe mossukseset që i pati Qeveria e Kosovës Qeveria e Bukoshit, kurse historia jonë kombëtare një ditë do të japi vlerësimin e paanshëm dhe të drejtë për Qeverinë Bukoshi. Edhe Bukoshi deri tash nuk e ka folur as një fjalë për Marrëveshtjen e Osllos dhe as për  marrëveshtjen për blerjen e armatimit që Ministria e Mbrojtjes e ka lidhur me tregtarë turq. Ndërsa Xh.Haliti dhe pehlivanat tjerë të Nanosit dhe argatët e tyre e mohojnë në tërësi  marrëveshtjen e Osllos. Për atë marrëveshtje deri tash nuk foli as Adem Demaçi. 

(11)Vlen të ceket se i vetmi përfaqësues i Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes që është dëshmitarë i gjallë,  që muar pjesë në bisedimet e Osllos është ish Zv. Ministri i Mbrojtjes A.Mehmeti,   i cili  me rastin e mbajtjes së tubimit përkujtimor të trevjetorit të vrasjes së Ahmet Krasniqit që u mbajt në një fshat afër Llucernit në  Zvicrër , të tubuarëve pasi ju foli për biografinë e shkurtër të  Ahmet Krasniqit, ju trgoj nga bina kopjet e dokumentacionit të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes, që i kishte ndarë nepër dosje të posaçme, siq ishin : Marrëveshtja e Ahmet Krasniqit me Bardhyl Mahmutin,  Plani i luftës, Lista e brigadave, Lista e shpenzimeve të çdo njësie ushtarake,  disa  shënime,  që sipas tij janë fjalët e Adem Demaqit që i ka thënë gjatë takimit të Osllos, dhe së fundit na e tregoi edhe një hartë topografike të Kosovës, por me as një fjalë nuk na shpjegoi per përmbajtjen e atyre dokumenteve. 

Për marrëveshtjen e Osllos na i dha vetëm këto të dhëna që opinioni qysh moti ka mësuar për to :  se  kush ishin pjesëmarrës në takimin e Osllos. Ai me as një fjalë nuk na tregoi se për çka janë marrë vesh pëfaqësuesit e dy subjekteve ushtarake të Kosovë dhe me as një fjalë nuk i hudhi poshtë shpifjet e forcave kundrainstiticionale se nuk është arrijtur kurrfarë marrëveshtje në Osllo.  Në fund të bisedës që e bënte me masën nga bina për marrëveshtjen e Osllos i dha vetëm këto sqarime:  

Nga Oslla shkuam në Tiranë me shpresë se do të luftojmë bashkë ?! Shtrohet pyetja a janë të mjaftueshme këto sqarime dhe a është krejt ajo çka na tha A. Mehmeti për atë takim, kur dihet se historia do ta japi fjalën e saj se kush nga dy forcat kundërshtare të Republikës së Kosovës, forcat institicionale apo forcat kundrainstiticionale do të shpallën fajtore për mos bashkimin e faktorit ushtarak të Republikës së Kosovë dhe sabotuese të zgjedhjes së çështjeve madhore kombëtare.  Nuk po zgjatëm më tepër duke i cituar pehlivanat e Nanosit dhe argatët e tyre që e përbënin SHP të UÇK-së, të cilët jo vetëm që e mohuan Marrëeveshtjen e Osllos por mohuan edhe pjesmarrjen e FARK-ur në luftën çlirimtare të Kosovës.  

Fushata e  ligë e shpifjeve kundër Ministrit të Mbrojtjes Ahmet Krasniqit, në kohën kur ai bënte përpjekje të mëdha per bashkimin e faktorit politik dhe ushtarak të Republikës së Kosovës dhe forcimin e UÇK-së, e dirigjuar nga kryepehlivanat e Nanosit,  Xh.Haliti dhe I.Kelmendi, si dhe mos mbrojtja e tij sa ishte gjallë dhe pas vrasjes së tij nga këto shpifje, nga Qeveria e Bukoshit dhe Ministria e Mbrojtjes e Republikës së Kosovës, është fakti tjetër i pa mohueshëm që tregon se në këtë krim janë të përzier përpos agjenturave serbe-sllavo-greke, (që i kishin futur njerëzit e tyre në subjektet vendimmarrëse të shqiptarëve dhe  spiujëve serbë dhe grekë që  kishin pozita udhëheqëse në institicionet shtetërore të Shqipërisë) dhe  pararoja staliniste e LPK-së, krerët e LBDK-së, por dhe individë që kishin poste të rëndësishme politike dhe shtetërore në subjektet shtetërore të Republikës së  Kosovës. 

Vetëm te shqiptarët mund të ndodhë një anomali kaq e shëmtuar, që ju vritet Ministri i Mbrojtjes në kohë lufte,  dhe   Qeveria që njihej nga shumica dërmuese e shqiptarëve nuk bëri asgjë sëpaku për ta ndriquar vrasjen e kolegut të tyre. Çka është më e keqja as stafi i Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes nuk bëri asgjë për ta mbrojtur sëpaku pas vrasjes kolegun e tyre nga shpifjet e liga të bajraktarëve të farës ruse, që shpifnin se Ahmet Krasniqi ka krijuar forca paralele me ato të UÇK-së, -FARK-un.. 

Është detyrë njerëzore dhe  përgjegjësi  institicionale dhe kombëtare që sëpaku  ish kryeministri i Qeverisë së Kosovës B. Bukoshi, ish Ministri i Informimit në atë Qeveri Xh. Shatri dhe ish  Zv.Ministri i Mbrojtjes A. Mehmeti, ta  ndriqojnë vrasjen e Ahmet Krasniqit me të dhënat që i kanë, dhe ta ndriqojnë Marrëveshtjen e Osllos dhe Marrëveshtjen për armatimin që është lidhur në mes Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes dhe tregtarëve me nënshtetësi turke. Fatkeqësishtë  deri tash personat e lartëpërmendur jo vetëm që nuk kontribuan në ndriquan e  vrasjes së  kolegut të tyre, por e mjegullulluan ngjarrjen dhe e dezinformuan opinionin publik  me gjysmë të vërteta dhe të pavërta që i lëshuan kohë pas kohe.  

Për të qenë anomalija edhe më e madhe mjetet e informimit publik të Kosovës,( të ashtuquajtura të pavarura)  përpos  gazetës kombëtare Bota sot, nuk janë marrë me ndriqimin e rrethanave, shkaqeve dhe motiveve të vrasjes së Ahmet Krasniqit dhe as që kanë bënë përpjekje simbolike për të  aktualizuar çështjën e  zbulimit të këtij krimi monstruoz. 

Ndriqimi i kësaj vrasje monstruoze nga organet e drejtësisë të Kosovës  pas zgjedhjeve të 17 nëntorit të këtij viti, duhet të jetë një detyrë parësore, një detyrë mbi detyrat, kur dihet se në vrasjen e Ahmet Krasniqit kanë gisht përpos kreut politiko-ushtarak të Beogradit,  Athinës dhe Tiranës vazale,  edhe shumë personalitete publike të Kosovës. 

Pra, zbulimi i kriminelëve që dhan urdhër, të kriminelëve  që murrën pjesë në organizimin e vrasjes, zbulimi i kriminelëve që dhanë pëlqimin për tu bërë ky krim, dhe së fundi zbulimi i kriminelëve që bënë egzekutmin e pushkatimit, dhe dënimi i të gjithë kriminelëve që muarën pjesë në këtë krim, pa marrë parasysh se çfarë pozitash partiake apo shtetërore kanë pasur, apo edhe sot i kanë, ka rëndësi të dorës së parë, për shumë arësye, por njëra ndër to është se  do ti prehën rrugët krimit të organizuar në Kosovë. 

Po ashtu  do të ndikonte  në përmirësimin e sigurisë së qytetarëve dhe të   stabilizimit politik të  Kosovës, pasi që do të shkatrrohet Qendra e krimit, që na i vrau burrat më të mirë të kombit në mesin e të cilëve edhe Ahmet Krasniqin. Me siguri organet hetimore të UNMIK-ut dhe të Kosovës po qe se merren serjozishtë me dosjen e vrasjes së Ahmet Krasniqit do vijnë deri te faktet që dëshmojnë se në vrasjen e Ahmet Krasniqit përpos agjenturave serbo-sllavo-greke  kanë marrë pjesë edhe shumë tradhtarë shqiptarë që i përkisnin familjes së djajve : a) Pararojës staliniste të  LPK-së. b) Karrjeristëve të  sëmuar për pushtet të LBDK-së.  c) Pehlivanave të  Nanosit. d) Bajraktarëve të farës ruse. 

Dh)  Ushtarakët tradhtar që u bënë klysh të forcave kundrainstiticionale të Republikës së Kosovës,  që ishin   futur me detyra speciale  në Ministrinë e Mbrojtjes dhe në SHP të FARK-ut, për ta penguar dhe për ta vëzhguar Ahmet Krasniqin në veprimtarinë e tij kombëtare dhe ushtarake.  Pra, në bazë të dhënave që që i kemi del se  në vrasjen e Ahmet Krasniqit kanë marrë pjesë drejtëpërdrejtë dhe tërtorazi shumë burra të ligjë, shumë faqezi shqiptarë, dhe shumë tradhtarë, që fatkeqësisht edhe sot një pjesë prej  tyre ende njifën për burra të mirë nga shqiptarët, vetëm pse dijnë të flasin mirë, apo  vetëm pse kishin dhe kanë detyra udhëheqëse në subjektet politike dhe shtetërore të Republikës së Kosovës. 

Fatmirësishtë kryesit e kësaj vrasje monstruoze nuk kanë mundur ti zhdukin gjurmët e krimit të tyre, edhe pse vrasja është organizuar në mënyrë profesionale. Këto që po i them tash dhe që i kamë thënë para tri vitesh me disa shkrime të botuara në kombëtarën Bota sot i ka vërtetuar edhe njeriu më përgjegjës i Republikës së Kosovës zotëri  Januz Tërrstena, ish Ministër i Punëve të Brendshme të Republikës së Kosovës.  

Ai  e ka njoftuar opinionin publik se ka të dhëna të plota se kush kanë gishtë në vrasjen e Ahmet Krsniqit. Ai në një tubim me bashkëkombasit në Vjenë në fund të dhjetorit të 1999 patë thënë : Ne e dijmë saktësishtë se kush e ka vra kolonel Ahmet Krasniqin. Ne i kemi afruar Prokururisë së Tiranës të gjitha të dhënat e sakta për personat që kanë gisht në këtë vrasje, por kjo Prorikuri ka pezulluar hetimet rreth kësaj vrasje . Dhe ne e dimë pse janë pezulluar këto hetime, sepse prapa këtij akti terrorist fshihet një klan i madh politik shqiptar në Shqipëri dhe Kosovë. 

Edhe kolonel Tahir Zemaj nepërmjet intervistave të tija të botuara nëBota sotdisa herë ka pohuar se i din dorasit e vrasjes së Ahmet Krasniqit. Për zbardhen e vrasjes së Ahmet Krasniqit  nuk kanë  folur organet e drejtësisë së Shqipërisë, por duke ditur (në bazë të shumë fakteve) se në vrasjen e Ahmet Krasniqit kanë marrë pjesë edhe personalitete të larta që janë vu në krye të subjekteve shtetërore të Shqipërisë, as që është pritur se organet e drejtësisë të  atij shteti, që po drejtohet nga spiuj serbo-grek do të bëjnë  zbardhin e kësaj vrasjeje.  

Fatkeqësishtë, edhe pas tri vjetësh, për këtë vrasje nuk ka folur ende stafi udhëheqës i Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes dhe i SHP të FARK-ut, që sipas të gjitha gjasave një numër prej tyre ka marr pjesë në organizimin e krimit, ndërsa shumica prej tyre kanë qenë në dijuni të përgaditjeve që bëheshin për vrasjen e Ahmet Krasniqit, por nuk kanë ndërrmarr asgjë për ti  penguar kriminelët në realizimin e planit që kishin për tia shuar jetën atdhetarit, ushtarakut dhe strategur të shquar kolonel Ahmet Krasniqit. 

Shtrohet pyetrja : Si është e mundur që bashkëpuntorët e Ahmet Krasniqit që bënin pjesë në  stafin udhëheqës të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes dhe të  SHP të FARK-ut, qe tri vite dëgjojnë shpifje të llojllojshme nga kolegët e tyre ushtarakë : Agim Çeku, Naim Maloku,  Salih Veseli, Bislim Zyrapi dhe nga patronët e  tyre Xh.Haliti dhe H.Thaçi   për Ahmet Krasniqin, Ministrinë e Mbrojtjes dhe për SHP të FARK-ut, dhe me as një fjalë nuk i hudhin poshtë shpifjet dhe gënjeshtrat e tyre, kur dihet se kanë aq shumë fakte për tua mbyllur gojën që më kurrë të mos shpifin. 

Po shpresojmë se populli ynë në zgjedhjet e 17 nëntorit do ti zgjedhin për deputetë  burra të fortë dhe të aftë që i përfaqësojnë subjektet institicionale të Republikës së Kosovës që do të bijnë ligje dhe vendime të rëndësishme për zbulimin e kriminelëve shqiptarë dhe serb, që muarën pjesë bashkë  për ta katondisur si është më zi Kosovën. Kriminelët janë të gjithë njësoj dhe të gjithë duhet  të dënohën, pa marrë parasysh se çfar gjuhe flasin. 

E flasin shqipën apo serbishtën, e flasin rusishtën, maqedonishtën apo  greqishtën nuk ka rëndësi. E rëndësishme është se ata janë krminel, se kanë bërë krime, dhe duhet dënuar sipas ligjit, për tiu dhënë dënimin e merituar për krimet e bëra, dhe për vuajtjet shpirtërore që u kanë shkaktuar njerëzëve, por edhe për  tu dhënë mësim edhe të tjerëve, që nuk janë të formuar si njerëz, se i pret burgosja dhe dënimi,  po qe se i bëjnë dikuj keq, po qe se vrasin njerëz dhe bëjnë krime. 

Botuar në Bota sot më  11-21 nëntor 2001

----------


## Eni

e lexova dje me terezi ne shtepi kete artikull Brar

dhe ishte tepr tronditese, te mesosh se Ahmet Krasniqi u pre ne bese nga njerezit e shtetit amë, por dhe nga vete bashkepunetoret e tij te ushtrise dhe qeverise Bukoshi.

Ky eshte realiteti yne i hidhur, vrasim me doren tone patriotet e kombit shqiptar, qe perpiqen me veprat e punet e tyre te sjellin mireqenien e clirimin e Kosoves apo pse jo e Shqiperise.

Kisha kohe qe s'kisha lexuar mbi Bukoshin, por ai paska qene i lig ore, si mundet te tradhetoje kaq pabesisht ?

PO te tjeret, perse ?

Interesant ishte qe lexova dhe per Marreveshjen e Oslos dhe FARK-un.

Kam lexuar mbi UÇK, por ky artikulll ishte nje fshikull e mire ndaj deklarimeve fallco e renies se gjoksit nga elemente tradhetare te interesave te kombit.

E keqja e shqiptareve eshte prerja ne bese!!!

NUk na e kane fajin te tjeret, ate e kemi se pari n vete, duar shqiptare godasin dhe eleminojne shqiptare te vertete.

Realiteti yne si ne Shqiperi dhe ne Kosove eshte shume i hidhur.

----------


## Albo

Eshte per te ardhur keq te shikosh se si vriten bijte me trima te nenave shqiptare, jo nga dora e armikut por nga dora e kriminelit te paguar qe flet shqip. Akuzat e bera ne kete shkrim jane te medha dhe une uroj qe rikthimi i stabilitetit dhe autoritetit te ligjit ne Kosove e Shqiperi, te sjelli edhe drejtesine e vonuar per kete vrasje dhe vrasje te tjera qe zvarriten ne kete menyre per vite te tera.

Ata qe kryejne akte vellavrasese te tilla meritojne vdekjen dhe nuk kane vend nen token shqiptare.

----------


## Shën Albani

Nuk e lexova se shkrimi ishte shume i gjate, por me duket se autori i atij shkrimi shkruan ne  " Boten Sot " dhe nese eshte keshtu, atehere nuk eshte shkrim qe mund t´i besohet.

Trimat ishin ne malet e Kosoves se aty luftohej, gjeneralet qe jasht zonave luftarake, jasht shtetit nuk ndryshojne gje. Sa di une ai ishte i martuar me serbe, per patriotizmin e tij nuk di gje , gruaja serbe deshmon se kishte qene i interesuar per karier jugosllave, por eliminimin e tij nuk e perkrah, sado ne kohe luftrash ndodhin gjera te tilla.

----------


## Eni

O Shen Alban,

pse hedh pergjithesime kur nuk ke lexuar shkrimin ?

Ulu lexoje e pastaj jep mendi min tend.

Pse nuk mund t'i besohet autorit ?

Sepse shpall se kush ka urdheruar vrasjen e Ahmet Krasniqit !!!

interesant, pa lexuar ja fut konkluzionit kot me kot.

----------


## Shën Albani

Ketij nuk mund t´i besohet aspak se bie ne kundershtim me veten.
 FARK ka qene vetem loje, por jo edhe qellim clirimtar, sepse Rugova ishte dhe eshte kunder dhunes, ky eshte drejtimi i tij. Rugova nuk do te pranonte kurre Ushtri sepse lidhja e tij me Papen dhe propagandimi i luftes paqesore ishin ne kundershtim me ideologjine e tij.
Autori nuk flet per Krasniqin dhe bashkeshorten e tij apo si i kishen emrat e femijeve te tij: Sllav apo shqiptar, natyrisht gjera te tilla duhet te mbahen fshehur sepse kjo eshte menyra me e mire per t´i percare shqiptaret.
Ne kohe lufte likuidohen zakonisht ata qe ne vend te luftes shiten si te mencur dhe nga nje shtet tjeter behen gati te drejtojne luften, mirepo lufta i kerkon sakrificat brenda e jo rrugeve te Tiranes.

Revolucionin e vonuar qe ai me deshire e permend deshmon injorancen e tij se Qosja nuk e ka quajtur REvolucion ne kuptimin politik, por social, dmth. ri-zhillim, ri evoluim. Ne fakt Sali Berisha nuk ishte dicka tjeter pos nje ish komunist i shndrruar ne antikomunist i cili kishte toleruar te vidhet populli!!!!

Autori nuk ndalet t´i quaje politikanet e Shqiperise fare ruse e ofendime tjera te uleta, e pikerisht kjo Shqiperi dhe kjo " fare ruse " po toleronte te armatosej Kosova dhe mbaheshin stervitje ushtarake.

Ky mjeran do t´ishte mire te shkruaj se si mund te ulet tensioni brenda shqiptareve, e jo si te rritet. 
Ky e din se miliona jane grumbulluar per lufte, por keto para nuk iu kane dhene ne sherbim UCK-s, dhe ky e din se ai qe nuk jep para per lufte, nuk mund te pretendoje ta drejtoje ate.
Ai qe nuk jep para, nuk eshte i gatshem te vdese. Dhe meqenese ky Krasniq qenka vrare, ku jeton tash familja e tij, ne cilin vend apo shtet, meqenese ky paska qene me tradita patriotike , po martueka nje serbe! Mrekulli !!! Martohet me serbe per te deshmuar patriotizmin shqiptar, apo patriotizmin dhe veteadminsitrimin sllav????

E verteta nukj eshte e njeanshem, nje nejri qe shkruan ne " Boten Sot" NUK ESHTE I DENJE per t´i besuar.

Shqiptaren kane nevoje per pajtim, e jo per ndersymje. 

Shqiptaret kane nevoje per tolerance, e jo per pezamtime te tilla te uleta sic ben ky i gjore. 

Shqiptaret nuk kane nevoje t´i ndjae ne klasa sic ben ky i mjere: Ne fare ruse , stalinist e te tjere. 

Shqiptaret kane nevoje t´i kalojne barrierrat qe ia ngarkoi historia.

Shqiptaret kane nevoje te shikojne para,  se duhet te ndertojne nje shtet, jo te mirren me te kaluaren dhe te humbin energjine duke sulumuar njeri tjetrin, pra me nje fjale ai  shkrimi eshte shkrim i nje imbecili politik, vetem sa dezorienton te paorinetuarit, por nuk ka asgje te mire ne te. Ky shkrim rrit ndarjen e shqiptareve, e jo bashkimin e tyre!

Ai shkrim eshte thellesisht antishqiptar, sepse pepiqet te eliminoje nje pjese te politikes dhe kultures shqiptare! Ai mjeran duhet te kete trup te permend emrine Qoses, sepse ky eshte nje zero dhe nje papagalle i mjere i cili behet trim pasi te mbaroje lufta!!!!

Eshte lehte te mirresh me korrigjime te luftes pas luftes. Eshte lehte ta kritikosh sepse vete nuk ke rrezikuar gje, por duke cvleftesuar ata qe sakrifikuan, eshte perpjekje palaçoje per ta ngritur veten ne dem te tjereve. 

Djhe eshte konstatuar se lexuesit e " Botes Sot" jane kryesisht njerzit qe me se shumti kane te kryer shkollen fillore, sepse kjo mase nuk ka ide te veta dhe eshte me se lehti te manipulohet dhe fatkeqeisht keta nuk jane pak!!!

----------


## kosovar

Shen ...

Pasi nuk e njeh kete problematike do t'ishte me mire te heshtesh. Ahmeti ka qene i martuar me serbe, kete as topi se luan. 

Po Ismail Qemali nuk ishte i martuar me bullgare? 

Po Partine Komuniste te Shqiperise nuk e themeluan serbet: Milladin Popoviqi, Dushan Mugosha dhe V. Tempo?

Po Gjeneral Agim Çeku komandanti i TMK-se nuk eshte i martuar me serbe? Duke  mos dashur t'i perzihem ne intimitetin e familjes ketu nuk do t'ia them emrin e gruas se tij. 

Mos ia fut kot kur nuk i di gjerat si kane qene dhe si kane perfunduar. FARK eshte themeluar nga ministri  Ahmet Krasniqi vetem pas eshte arritur merreveshja ne Oslo me perfaqesusin e UCK-se Adem Demacin. 

Nga dita e marreveshjes deri ne diten kur  Ahemtin e vrau "fara ruse" , ai arriti te formoje brigadate 131, 134, 133 te cilat u nriten dhe u pertrine dhe te cilat thyen edhe kufirin Shqiperi-Kosove dhe zhvilluan betejen e Koshares. 

Pra kesaj beteje kishte ndodhur ajo e Loxhes e udhehequr nga koloneli Tahir Zemaj dhe majori Nazif Ramabaja. 

Shen... thirri mendjes se beteja tjera nuk ka pasur ne Kosove, por ka pasur vetem ofensiva serbe nga te cilat rezultuan me qindra e mija shtepi te kalluara, mijera civile te vrare, rreth 1000000 te tjere te debuar ne Shqiperi dhe Maqedoni e mese 25000 nuse e vajza te dhunuara nga forcat barbare serbe.

Ndersa per autorin e shkrimit Shefqet Jasharin nga fshati Strofc mund te them lirisht se ishte njeri nga burrat me te devotshem dhe meshume dignitet te cilet mbajten burgje te gjata per Ceshtjen e te drejtave te shqiptareve ne ish-Jugosllavine.

Ne mungese te kohes po perfundoj ketu u Shene.. .

----------


## alvi

Ore po dhe kte kena fillu ta bojm, te vrasim njoni tjetrin.  Ncncncncnc
E pastaj qahemi ne se pse nuk ecim perpara.  Nejse artikulli ishte i mire ndonese pak i ngarkuar me fjale serbisht, po per zotin nuk ka zagar me te modh se ai qe i fut vellait thiken mas shpine.  Ne shqiptaret gjija jemi dhe te njohur si trima dhe te beses.
Turp, vetem kaq, TURP!

----------


## lum lumi

Disa fjalë rrett artikullit të lartëshenuar.....

1.Se shqiptarët në momente të rëndësishme të historisë sonë nuk kanë qenë të bashkuar por heterogjen,kjo është një e vertetë e madhe që na ka kushtuar shtrenjtë.
2.Se shkrimi i lartëpërmendur (i zotit Strofci)është tendencioz dhe 
nuk sjell argumente rreth rastit të atentatit ndaj Ahmet Krasniqit,por më shumë merret me ndodhira që mund të lejohen në tipizime letrare,por jo edhe në shkrim cfarë pretendon autori,edhe kjo është e vertetë.
3.insinuatat,përgojimet,xhelozitë personale,urrejtjet e autorit ndaj disa protaganistve që ai i zgjedh sipas shijes së vet,përdorimi i terminologjisë si"fara ruse" etj.e përshkojnë si një pe i kuq tërë shkrimin,e vertetë.
4.Autori me vetëdije genjen dhe vë në pikëpytje ndershmerinë e vet kur përmend "Marrveshjen e Oslos",semundjen e Demaqit,implikimin "antikombëtar"të Qosjes,Kosumit,Hysenit,
Zymberit,etj,ëtj.
5.Ai më shumë paraqet urrejtje personale se sa dëshirë për zbardhjen e "rastit Krasniqi",ai sheh nga urrejtja vec bardh dhe zi,miopsinë nuk e ka semundje por inat ose vec ai e di se ku dëshiron dhe cka dëshiron me një diskurs të tillë genjeshtre.
6.Sipas tij vec Klani i Rugovës kanë punuar drejtë,pa gabime
dhe të ndergjegjshëm.Pyetje:Pse Rugova si president i Kosovës në shkurt dhe mars të vitit '88 nuk e vizitoi Drenicën e masakruar,Likoshanin,Prekazin,ku u shuan familje të tëra civilësh,nga maqineria e vdekjes së "fares se kuqe-sllavo-greko-ruse"?Po të ndodhë një fatkeqsi komunikacioni apo natyrore në vende tjera presidenti shkon në vend të ngjarjes.Pse i ik një argumenti të tillë i "burgosuri i ndergjegjës" Strofci?

Se fundi,unë nuk i përkrah vrasjet politike dhe as ordinere,por shkrimi i lartpërmendur është plotë gjysmëtëverteta,të paverteta dhe tendencioz.Mund të ndodh që lexuesin e painformuar edhe ta hutoi.Disa nga personat që përmenden në shkrim kam pasur rastin ti njoh përsonalisht,ua di edhe biografinë dhe veprën jetsore të tyre,pastaj di edhe për "Marrveshjen e Oslos" dhe zhvillimet në Kosovë në atë kohë,për këtë arsye edhe mora guximin të reagoj ndaj këtij shkrimi manipulues të zotit Strofci.
Kaq!

----------


## lum lumi

Hajr paq Llapi!

Unë nuk e njoh Shefqet Strofcin,dhe nuk kam asgjë kunder tij,por shkrimi i tij është aq tendencioz e plot insinuata ,shkatrrues i vlerave që u krijuan më mund(aq sa mundem),i njëanshem ,sa që nuk meriton as të lexohet e jo më të humbasesh kohë dhe ta hudhesh në "forum".

----------


## Brari

Nji vrasje ne  mes te Tiranes eshte objekt qe e vlen te futet e Diskutohet ne forum, aq me teper qe i vrari eshte njeri me funksione dhe mysafir. 
Keshtu o lum Lumi punet.

Me  shkarkimin e Klosit hapet mundesia e hetimit te asaj vrasjeje.
Nuk besoj se do jet e larget dita qe do i kemi ne Forum emrat e grupit organizator te asaj vrasjeje te Shemtuar.

----------


## lum lumi

Brari!

Nuk jam kunder diskutimit në Forum rreth vrasjes(atentatit)ndaj 
Ahmet Krasniqit dhe as vrasjeve(politike) tjera në Tiranë e gjetiu.Nuk jam unë që ti vehet kapak kësaj pune.Reagimi im është kunder shkrimit inkriminues e kompremetues  që iu bëhet një spektri të gjerë të personaliteteve.Jam kunder prejudikimit të fajeve nga persona inkompetent dhe tendencioz që vrasjet e tilla i keqperdorin për qëllime të ngushta klanore dhe politike.Shkrimi që zgjodhe Ti si argument për ti hyrë diskutimit është i njëanshem
dhe tendencioz dhe nuk jep mundësi të një diskutimi  të mirfilltë.
Dashtë zoti e ndriqohen të gjitha rastet tash pas shkarkimit të Klosit!
Ndersa sa i përket se "rasti Krasniqi" do ndriqohet shpejt dhe emrat e doraseve "të vertetë" do paraqiten në Forum ,si thua Ti,e mirëpres.
Ti e hape temën,ok,por Ti gjithashtu e fute një artikull me plotë genjeshtra si argument dhe nisje të debatit.A nuk po të duket vetja pakëz i njëanshem?E pave se kanë dalur shumë emra që 
artikullshkruesi që Ti i bëre nder i përgojon para se gjygjësia dhe
pasardhësit e Klosit "do ta bëjnë"?!!Apo pate për qëllim që artikulli tash të përdoret si akuzë.Sipas artikullshkruasit personat tash dihen me emer e mbiemer.Turp!

përshendetje

----------


## Brari

Artikullshkruesi duket qe i njef disa rrethana.
Ju qe nuk e besoni kete Shefqetin(une nuk e njof Shefqetin) mund te postoni shkrime nga te tjere me te besueshem.
Nuk ka ketu asnji problem.

Nji gje eshte e vertete qe Ahmet Krasniqi  u vra duke qene ne detyren e ministrit te mbrojtjes te qeverise se Kosoves.
Pamvaresisht se njihej apo jo kjo qeveri nga bota ose nga nji pjese e Shqiptareve, vrasja eshte e rende duke menduar se ne KOSOVE  behej lufte dhe se dikush gjen kohe te vrase ne TIRANE.
Ajo vrasje duhet ndricuar qofte nga institucionet KOSOVARE  qofte nga zyrat e Shtetit shqiptar.
Lenija ne harrese e asaj vrasjeje do te thote lenija e lire e nji bande vrasesish.
Kjo nuk duhet te ndodhi. 

Shpesh ne gazetat shqiptare lexojme lajme pak e shume te tilla..

"gjykata e rrethit te LESHIT denoi ne mungese Altin Zhapikllarin per vrasjen e shtetasit Gjynaf Gjynafllari.
Altini eshte i denuar dhe me pare ne mungese nga gjykata e PORDHES per vrasjen me pare te policit Matuf Matufllarit si dhe per vrasjen e mbetur ne tentative te Lepurush Lepurllarit etj."

Kjo vjen se ne Shqiperi nuk kane funksionuar gjyqet dhe burgjet per sdhume kohe dhe nji armat vrasesish enden te lire e bejne kerdine.
Edhe ne Kosove kemi nji pamje te tille.
Jane disa vrasje te kryera mbi persona publik e politike dhe asnji nuk eshte denuar.
Kjo do te thote se dhjetra vrases enden te lire.
Nenat shqiptare jane njisoj dhe askush ska te drejte tu marre jeten bijve te tyre.

Per mua eshte me atdhetar ky SHEFQETI edhe ne se ja fut kot  se sa ata qe heshtin ose qe mbrehin thikat per vrasje te tjera.

----------


## Shën Albani

Pas vitit 81 asnje shqiptar patriot nuk ka mbetur ne armaten jugosllave. Paten mbetur vetem sherbtoret dhe bashkepunetoret e tyre. UDB-a i denonte njerzit per enderra, e tash na dalin heroj te fshehur qe u martuan me serbe dhe e braktisen ate amrate jugosllave pasi u debuan. Keshtu ishte puna e dhe me policet shqiptare, pas vitit 81 edhe kjo polici gati eshte pastruar nga shqiptaret e vertetet, pas viteve te 90 totalisht.....

----------


## Anton

Tamam ashtu eshte,

mbas vitit 1944 ne shqiperi nuk kishte asnje njeri te ndershem ne polici dhe ne ushtrine shqiptare qe te gjithe ishin njerez te poshter kriminela.

Hajde argument hajde i thelle, bre aq i thelle sa i komandantit.

----------


## Anton

Marre nga:

http://www.edsh.org/artakoll.html




Nipi i Aziz Zhilivodës kolonel Ahmet Krasniqi 



            Kolonel Ahmet Krasniqi (1948-1998) kreu shkollën teknike, dega e makinerisë në Prishtinë. Në vitin e dytë të shkollës së mesme u shpall një konkurs për Akademi Ushtarake. Ishim në kullë duke ndejtur, ne djemtë e Azizit dhe Ahmeti. Unë lexoja Kujtimet e Hoxhë Kadrisë, kryetar i Komitetit për Mbërojtjen e Tokave të Shqiptare. Në lexim e sipër erdha te kapitulli Besëlidhja e Junikut, kur janë thirrë të gjithë krerët e shqiptarisë. Ishte bërë besëlidhja për tu dalur zot trojeve shqiptare. Në atë besëlidhje ka marrë pjesë edhe koloneli i xhandarisë së Shkupit, Bajram Curri. Më shkoi mendja se pa kuadra të shkolluara ushtarake trojet shqiptare nuk do të çlirohen kurrë. U ulëm të bisedojmë dhe në kullën tonë u vendos që Ahmeti, pas mbarimit të shkollës së mesme teknike, të shkojë në Akademinë Ushatarake. Të nesërmen shkova në Prishtinë të konsultohem me disa shokë rreth shkollimit të mëtutjeshëm të Ahmetit. Në shkollimin e tij, ndikimin më të madh e ka pasur nga Metush Krasniqi i Dajkovcit dhe Hyrije Hana nga Gjakova, që banonte në Prishtinë. Po ashtu edhe nga shokët e tij Sabri Novosella dhe Shefqet Jashari-Strofci. 

            Kur i kemi dorëzuar dokumentet në Vushtrri, referenti për çeshtje ushtarake në komunë, ishte një shqiptar i lig. Nuk pranoi ti nënshkruaj dokumentat dhe na quajti familje reaksionare dhe balliste. U këthyen dokumentat në Shtabin Krahinor. Aty ishte një major. Ai na pyeti se pse nuk i kishim nënshkruar dokumentat në Vushtrri? 

I spjeguam se në Vushtrri na këthyen me pretekst se jemi familje balliste dhe se djemtë tonë nuk kanë drejtë të shkollohen në Akademi Ushtarake. Shfrytëzuam nga rasti dhe  pyetëm majorin, sa kohë duhej të zgjaste dënimi i familjes tonë për këto punë dhe se,  a ka fund kjo mposhtje dhe përbuzje familjare. Majorit ia thamë edhe këto fjalë: - Këto forma të diskriminimit të të miturve dhe fëmijëve të baballarëve tonë, janë dënuar në Plenumin e Brioneve dhe se dëshira jonë ishte të integrohemi në shoqëri. I treguam vuajtjet dhe peripetitë tona prej fillimit e deri pas Plenumit të Brioneve dhe i thamë se ne nuk kemi nevojë të lahemi e shpërlahemi para askujt. Gjatë gjithë kohës derisa ne flisnim, majori dëgjonte me vëmendje. Dikur i nënshkroi dokumentat  dhe pa asnjë fjalë dhe na uroi regjistrimin e Ahmetit në Akademi. Ahmeti filloi Akademinë Ushtarake në Beograd. Gjatë studimeve, përveç neve djemëve të Azizit, Ahmetin e kanë ndihmuar edhe shokët e tij dhe i kanë dhënë kurajo duke i ngritur moralin për ta mbaruar Akademinë. Ndër ta ishin Metushi, Hyria, posashtu edhe shoku i tij Mehmet Gjoshi etj,  të cilët i përmenda më lartë. Pasi diplomoi në Akaeminë Ushtarake në Beograd, u caktua me detyrë ushtarake në Zagreb të Kroacisë. Atje, ne djemtë e Azizit e kemi vizituar shpesh. E kanë vizituar edhe shokët e tij Metushi dhe Mehmeti. Fakte për biografinë dhe veprimtarinë e Ahmetit deri në çthurjen dhe shkatërrimin e Jugosllavisë mund të gjinden nëpër arkive të ndryshme ushtarake të Kroacisë. Shtypi kroat disa herë ka shkruar se si Ahmet Krasniqi e ka çarmatosur kezermën e Gospiqit dhe ua ka dorëzuar forcave kroate të Tuxhmanit. 

Pas luftës në Kroaci, me rënjen e diktaturës së Enver Hoxhes në Shqipëri, Ahmeti shkoi në Shqipëri dhe kontaktoi me Aziz Zhilivodën në Elbasan. Pastaj ka bërë disa vizita në Austri, Zvicër, Gjermani dhe Norvegji gjithnjë në funksion të organizimit të oficerëve shqiptarë për çlirimin e Kosovës. Më vonë, me fillimin e luftës në Kosovë, emërohet nga qeveria e Bukoshit ministër i Mbrojtjes dhe komandant i FARK-ut. Mandej, sipas mendimit tim dhe shumë shkrimeve që janë botuar në shtypin tonë, për shkak të fraksioneve të ndryshme të UÇK-ës në Kosovë dhe gjetiu, marrëveshjes në Norvegji me Adem Demaçin dhe mosrealizimit të saj për shkrirjen e ushtrive : FARK-ut dhe UÇK-ës në një Armatë Kombëtare të Kosovës, me tu këthyer Ahmeti në Tiranë, bëhet atentat në të dhe vritet në mënyrën më brutale. Ne familja e Ahmetit deklarojmë, se Ahmetin nuk e kemi emëruar ne ministër për të uzurpuar pronat e Kosovës dhe pronat e popullit. Ahmetin e emëroi ministër të Mrojtjes qeveria e Bukoshit, e cila doli nga vota e popullit të Kosovës. Nga kjo del se Ahmeti e kishte edhe mandatin e popullit për ta organizuar çlirimin e Kosovës. I takon qeverisë së Bukoshit, Shtabit Suprem të FARK-ut, të Ministrisë së Mrojtes e në veçanti autoriteteve të Tiranës ta ndriçojnë vrasjen e ministrit dhe birit të familjes tonë. Një e vërtet është e pamohueshme. Edhe pas vuajtjeve nëper burgje, persekutimeve, maltretimeve gjatë historisë së familjes sonë, nuk ka ndodhur që tua këthejmë pushkën shqiptarëve. Pra hak, as gjak, as borxh nuk i kemi askujt. Mu për këtë, ky akt mizor na ka tronditur shumë. Prandaj, nga faktorët relevant politik shqiptar, të Kosovës dhe të Shqipërisë, presim hulumtime për ta ndriçuar këtë vrasje. 



Për habinë tonë, krerët ushtarak dhe politik të UÇK-ës, nuk e kanë parë të rrugës as të na ngushllojnë neve si familje! Sikur i ka gëzuar vrasja e Ahmetit?! Përkundër këtij fakti, djemtë tonë që i patëm në formacionet e UÇK-ës, nuk i tërhoqëm nga lufta duke besuar se liria e kombit është e shenjtë. Por, as nuk organizuam prita e vrasje pas shpine, e as që do të organizojmë. Por tash pas luftës dhe lirisë, jemi të gatshëm të ballafaqohemi me ish-organet ushtarake dhe politike të UÇK-ës dhe atë në çdo kohë, për të spjeguar vrasjen e Kolonel Ahmet Krasniqit. 



Pas tërë kësaj që u tha më lartë: për krejt biografinë familjare, persekutimet, terrorin që përjetuam si familje dhe më gjërë qëndojmë ne bijtë e Aziz Zhilivodës dhe familja e tij. Por, edhe për të kapur një debat me zotërinjtë që i përmendëm më lartë, d.m.th. me  ish-kreun politik dhe ushtarak të UÇK-ës, në mënyrë konstruktive dhe objektive, e pa maska, jemi të gatshëm të ballafaqohemi në çdo moment. Si familje nuk kemi nevojë  ti lahami, as ti japim llogari askujt. Nderi, qëndresa dhe sakrifica i takon të gjithë popullit shqiptar të Kosovës. Është fakt se pushka ia ka këthyer dinjitetin popullit, e jo përfituesëve në fatkeqësi të popullit.  Si familje, përkulemi para të gjitha Nënave Kosovare, djemëve të rënë për lirinë e Kosovës  dhe para të gjitha viktimave të luftës. 



E mor shen albani shen albani pse nuk tregon kush je?

----------


## Shën Albani

Anton
nuk e di ne Shqiperi se kush ka sunduar pas vitit 44, por e di se ishin idiot politik dhe me te ashper se sa do t´i lejonte vetes nje pushtues. Une permenda vitin 81 ne Kosove, se aty e di mire se si ka kaluar procesi i diferencimit dhe kush ka mbetur ne pozite, jo ata qe ishin shqiptare ´te medhenje , por kryesisht ata qe ishin martuar me shkina dhe me shkina kishin femije. A mund te tregoje dikush se si i kane emrat femijet e tij: Shqiptar apo sllav ? DHe ku jetojne ata sot ? Emrat e tyre tregojne patriotizmin e Krasniqit, me perralla nuk duhet te mirremi. Kosova nuk mund te clirohej nga Krasniqi i cili qendronte jo ne lufte, por ne Shqiperi. Komandanti qe don te cliroje vendin eshte i pari ne athde e jo ne perendim dhe Shqiperi, se aty ishte edhe qeveria shqiptare. Prej Shqiperie ai zotri mund te telefononte, por jo te ndryshoje gjendjen....Me deshira anjeriu nuk futet ne histroi , por me sakrifica.....

----------


## kosovar

Shen Alban,

Ahmet Krasniqi ka lënë dy fëmijë: *Teutën dhe Florentin*. Teuta besoj e di kush ishte? Flotenti thuhe se ishte nje princ ilir. Ai ka lënë edhe  një vëlla prej babe, Behxhetin, i cili ka mbajtur disa vite burg (pas vitit 1981) në Dubrave me Nezir Myrten e Burimit (jo albanologun, por nje fizicient dhe Fetah Berishen etj...  Baben, Hajrizin, ia kane mbyt shkejtë  duke e rrahur me dru.

Llapi,

Për atë që ka shkruar Shefqet Jashari - Strofci është përgjegjes vetë. Por t'ia ngarkosh se i ka bërë dëmë ndonjë shqiptari, duke spiunuar,  është më keq se ta shpallësh serb. Përkundrazi, Shefqeti ka mbajtur jo më pak se dhjetë vite burg, prej tyre disa vite në famkeqin Goli Otok me Sabri Novosellën, Teki Drevishin etj ... Me Rexhpe Malen deri vone ka qenë mik shumë i ngusht. Bardhyl Mahmutin nuk e njeh fare.

Këto janë gafet e "çlirimtarëve" që spiunet majtistë i kanë marre ne mbrojtje, e të burgosurit politik te spektrit të djathtë po mundohen t'i vrasin për së dyti, siç u munduan në fillim të bëjnë me Akademik Fehmi Aganin, por edhe me Ahmet Krasniqin. Nëse Ahmeti ishte spiun i KOS-it, pse Demaçi bëri mareveshje me te? Nëse bëri marreveshje, pse nuk po tregon se çka u vendos? Nëse nuk tregon çka u vendos ne Norvegji, pse nuk po tregon kush e vrau Ahmetin? 

Këto ditë, në "Zërin ditor", me një fejton edhe ish kryepolici  i UDB-ës së Kosovës, *Jusuf Krakushi*, na ka dalë patriot. Hajde bela hajde! 

Besoj që edhe atë fejton Llapi do të na e sjellë këtu. Por për çudi, askush, në asnje forum, sa kam vërejtur deri tash, nuk e solli fejtonin e para ca dite të Rifat JASHARIT që ia botoi "Zëri ditor"

A ka marrja vesh!?

----------


## kosovar

> _Postuar më parë nga Shën Albani_ 
> *Pas vitit 81 asnje shqiptar patriot nuk ka mbetur ne armaten jugosllave. Paten mbetur vetem sherbtoret dhe bashkepunetoret e tyre. UDB-a i denonte njerzit per enderra, e tash na dalin heroj te fshehur qe u martuan me serbe dhe e braktisen ate amrate jugosllave pasi u debuan. Keshtu ishte puna e dhe me policet shqiptare, pas vitit 81 edhe kjo polici gati eshte pastruar nga shqiptaret e vertetet, pas viteve te 90 totalisht.....*


- Pas viti 1981 deri në fillim te luftës në Slloveni asnjë shqiptar asnjë oficer shqiptar nuk ka dezertuar nga APJ, siç i kanë thënë atëherë. Oficerët shqiptarë, të të gjitha trojeve etnike shqiptare ne ish-Jugosllavi, kanë filluar të dezertojnë me te madhe me fillimin eluftës në Kroaci e sidomos në Bosnje.

----------


## Shën Albani

Llap,

eshte cmenduri te bisedohet per qellimet ushtarake te LDK, ajo me Krasniqin ka qene deshire e Bukoshit, por ideologu i LDK ka qene , ishte dhe eshte kunder cdo lufte dhe kunder cdo lloj dhune.  Mosdhuna eshe vije ideologjike e tij. Kjo eshte e drejte e tij dhe mosdhuna nuk mund te kritikohet, ajo duhet respektuar sepse eshet ide sublime, por eshte dicka tjeter se a arrihet me te rezultate. Te heroizohet tani nje episod ushtarak i LDK-s eshte me teper qellimkeq se sa fakt. Rugova kurre , gjate luftes mendoj, nuk ka perkrahur forcen ushtarake, e tash nese pranojme krasniqin, etehere duhet te pranpojme edhe Rugoven si kryekomandat, e ky kryekomandant ishte kunder luftes. Kjo ehste e verteta.

----------

